# NHL 2014 - 2015



## Sofos

Seeing as they officially announced the season schedules today, that closes the books on last season and opens the new one.

NHL Awards on the 24th and Draft on the 27-28th.

Predicitions? Opinions?


----------



## SonicBlur

Hawks are Cup favorites this year, 15/2 odds to win. I hope and pray this prediction comes through!


----------



## Sofos

SonicBlur said:


> Hawks are Cup favorites this year, 15/2 odds to win. I hope and pray this prediction comes through!



I read they were 7/1, along with the Bruins and Kings

Also: Bruins let Chad Johnson go and sign Svedberg to a 1 year, one-way deal for 600k. The Berg era continues (Seidenberg, Soderberg, Svedberg)


----------



## technomancer

Habs resign Markov and Flyers and Blue trade Umberger / Hartnell

Going to say the Pens will probably not win the cup next year since they basically have no coach, no third or fourth lines, and little cap space at this point 

The new thread usually gets created after the NHL awards, but since you created this one, stickied


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Habs resign Markov and Flyers and Blue trade Umberger / Hartnell
> 
> Going to say the Pens will probably not win the cup next year since they basically have no coach, no third or fourth lines, and little cap space at this point
> 
> The new thread usually gets created after the NHL awards, but since you created this one, stickied



I've heard rumour they might try moving Neal and/or Malkin for space and depth, what do you think?


----------



## MFB

Seriously? Johnson had some fantastic games and was probably one of the best back-up goal-tenders along with Ben Scrivens (who we all know got the bump up to starter for Edmonton) and Alex Stalock

Edit: HIGHLY doubt the Pens would ditch Malkin, possibly Neal out of the two since he seems to be the more injury prone of the two (if memory is correct) but losing either seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Braden717

Malkin isn't going anywhere. He just signed a maximum 8 year deal last year and he has a no trade clause. Him and Crosby are going to be the face of the franchise for awhile. Neal I would love to see stay as he has otherworldly production goal and points wise......when he plays with Geno. He is neutered without him it seems. They have incredible chemistry. However if he can't get his cheap shots under control, as much as I love him, he needs to go.


----------



## protest

Malkin for Weber would make sense....hopefully that never happens.

I think I figured out why the Flyers traded Hartnell for what seems like a 4th and an average player on a horrible contract (not that all you Pens fans care lol). Basically Umberger can be bought out in 2 years for a $1.6 mil cap hit in his final year and $1.5 hit the year after. That would save $3 mil in cap space for that final year, which also happens to be when Couturier, Coburn, and the Schenn's all need new deals.


----------



## Sofos

Bergeron runs away with the NHL Awards with a Hat Trick 

Selke Award
NHL Foundation Award
EA Sports NHL 15 Cover


----------



## SonicBlur

Sofos said:


> I read they were 7/1, along with the Bruins and Kings
> 
> Also: Bruins let Chad Johnson go and sign Svedberg to a 1 year, one-way deal for 600k. The Berg era continues (Seidenberg, Soderberg, Svedberg)



NHL Betting Lines: Stanley Cup Futures | Odds Shark

This is what I read...15/2 Hawks, 8/1 Bruins....either way, these are only odds and honestly don't mean that much at the end of the day. I'm just getting antsy to see some hockey again!


----------



## Pav

Sofos said:


> I've heard rumour they might try moving Neal and/or Malkin for space and depth, what do you think?


Quite unlikely either are going anywhere. Jim Rutherford recently told the media he was half-expecting both Jussi Jokinen and Matt Niskanen to walk because of our cap situation, which doesn't sound to me like he's aiming to shed any of our high-end salary.

If/when that happens, I will cry.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Quite unlikely either are going anywhere. Jim Rutherford recently told the media he was half-expecting both Jussi Jokinen and Matt Niskanen to walk because of our cap situation, which doesn't sound to me like he's aiming to shed any of our high-end salary.
> 
> If/when that happens, I will cry.



Rumor is they are looking to move Neal. In the short term the Pens have some major cap problems that need to be dealt with, or people need to accept that it is going to be challenging for the next couple of years until the cap goes up.

So Mike Johnston is the new Pens head coach and they added Rick Tocchet as an assistant. It will be interesting to see how things shape up. 

I also think the coach hunt was a nice distraction from the Pens having pretty much no bottom six under contract (IIRC Adams is it currently).


----------



## RustInPeace

Boston is the only team that has a chance against any of the west powerhouses - Chicago, LA, SJ... I predict another cup for Chicago.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Boston is the only team that has a chance against any of the west powerhouses - Chicago, LA, SJ... I predict another cup for Chicago.



I think a lot of that will come down to contracts for Toews and Kane... if they both end up wanting $10 million a year it completely changes the landscape for Chicago


----------



## RustInPeace

Toews deserves to be the highest paid player in the NHL because... he IS the best player in the NHL. Those 2 know they can win together, and will probably take discounts to keep the core. 7 mil a year over 8 for both.


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> Toews deserves to be the highest paid player in the NHL because... he IS the best player in the NHL. Those 2 know they can win together, and will probably take discounts to keep the core. 7 mil a year over 8 for both.



I'll counter your Toews with one Bergeron  30 goals, 60 points, 2nd best +/-, most faceoff wins, very high defensive stats.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Rumor is they are looking to move Neal. In the short term the Pens have some major cap problems that need to be dealt with, or people need to accept that it is going to be challenging for the next couple of years until the cap goes up.
> 
> So Mike Johnston is the new Pens head coach and they added Rick Tocchet as an assistant. It will be interesting to see how things shape up.
> 
> I also think the coach hunt was a nice distraction from the Pens having pretty much no bottom six under contract (IIRC Adams is it currently).



I have to say, though I knew next to nothing about Mike Johnston, he really doesn't sound like a bad choice so far.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I have to say, though I knew next to nothing about Mike Johnston, he really doesn't sound like a bad choice so far.



Yeah we'll see. I've seen some comments from people in Portland about the Winterhawks losing the title this year because they couldn't solve a trap and were undisciplined... which sounds way too much like Bylsma. I'll reserve judgement until we see how the team looks after a season with him though.


----------



## Sofos

Did anyone notice how trashed Cuba Gooding Jr. was last night at the Awards? Completely shitfaced. Doin god's work, son!


----------



## RustInPeace

Sofos said:


> I'll counter your Toews with one Bergeron  30 goals, 60 points, 2nd best +/-, most faceoff wins, very high defensive stats.



Fantasy draft - If you were building a team and had first overall pick, would you take Bergeron over Toews? And taking Crosby is a null argument lol


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> Fantasy draft - If you were building a team and had first overall pick, would you take Bergeron over Toews? And taking Crosby is a null argument lol



Fantasy is all about points, which is stupid. If I were a NHL GM and was asked to make a team out of anyone in the league, I would pick Bergy in a heart beat to build a team around. 30 goals, 60 points, best FO%, 2nd best +/-, most FO wins, best Corsi 5v5, etc. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## Pav

RustInPeace said:


> Fantasy draft - If you were building a team and had first overall pick, would you take Bergeron over Toews? And taking Crosby is a null argument lol



In all fairness, if you have the first overall pick and you don't pick Crosby, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MFB

I feel like it all comes down to chemistry for the Toews/Bergeron debate. Berg works best with his line and Toews does the same with his, but would the numbers be the same if you threw them on the opposite lines?


----------



## RustInPeace

I wouldnt pick Crosby. I want someone who shows up in the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

So the Pens are letting Niskanen and Jokinen walk and made no attempt to trade their rights but are considering a three year contract offer for Orpik who has been getting progressively worse as time has passed 



RustInPeace said:


> I wouldnt pick Crosby. I want someone who shows up in the playoffs.



You're in Edmonton, what difference would it make since the Oilers never make the playoffs


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, you'd think with a new GM that the Pens would have some sense especially the way Niskanen stepped up in the latter half of the season but nope. Letting him walk for Orpik? Fvck that.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Holy shit, you'd think with a new GM that the Pens would have some sense especially the way Niskanen stepped up in the latter half of the season but nope. Letting him walk for Orpik? Fvck that.



Bottom line is the Pens can't afford Niskanen as he's going to pull $5+ if not $6 million per year so I accepted they weren't going to resign him, but not shopping his rights and resigning Orpik are both freaking brain damaged moves. Especially trying to sign Orpik to a 3 year deal when he is slowing down and becoming injury prone.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Toews deserves to be the highest paid player in the NHL because... he IS the best player in the NHL. Those 2 know they can win together, and will probably take discounts to keep the core. 7 mil a year over 8 for both.



Or not... latest rumor I've seen

Bob McKenzie: It is believed that Jonathan Toews and Patrick Kane each initially asked the Blackhawks for a contract extension worth around $12 million per year. Toews and Kane will get less than that, but could still end up around $10 million a year.


----------



## RustInPeace

Haha I just heard that this morning too.


----------



## RustInPeace

technomancer said:


> So the Pens are letting Niskanen and Jokinen walk and made no attempt to trade their rights but are considering a three year contract offer for Orpik who has been getting progressively worse as time has passed
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Edmonton, what difference would it make since the Oilers never make the playoffs



Say what? I cant hear you behind our 5 stanley cup banners  god I hope we can get someone like Niskanen


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Say what? I cant hear you behind our 5 stanley cup banners  god I hope we can get someone like Niskanen



Fair enough, I guess you can hang on thirty year old glory 

I don't get the guys here that say Niskanen is overrated, the guy has steadily improved since he got here and had a killer season last year while being forced into the role of a #1 defenseman when the top four were injured. While +/- isn't everything the guy was a +33 with 46 point  He's going to make a great addition to someone's team.

In other news Kesler is now a Duck.


----------



## Pav

^^^ Those banners must be getting dusty. 

As much as I'd love to buy-out Letang and sign Niskanen long-term after last year, it isn't going to happen. He drove his price up way too high after a career year. Some team somewhere is going to give him $5 million a year for several years.


----------



## RustInPeace

The ducks just got much better.


----------



## Sofos

Glad Kesler went to the Ducks, would have hated to see him in a Hawks or Pens sweater


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> ^^^ Those banners must be getting dusty.
> 
> As much as I'd love to buy-out Letang and sign Niskanen long-term after last year, it isn't going to happen. He drove his price up way too high after a career year. Some team somewhere is going to give him $5 million a year for several years.



Yep... my real disappointment is that they didn't trade his rights when they decided they weren't going to sign him to at least get some draft picks. I mean he is the #1 free agent defenseman and unless they move his rights at the draft they got nothing for him.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens traded James Neal to the Nashville Predators for Patric Hornqvist and Nick Spaling. Given Spaling is an RFA not sure I like the trade. Oh and yet again Geno's linemates are both gone. Doesn't really help the Pens cap situation either since Hornqvist only makes $750,000 less than Neal.

Also good to see the Flyers fans are as classy as ever


----------



## MFB

Neal to Nashville?


----------



## misingonestring

Pittsburgh traded Neal?


----------



## protest

The Penguins franchise is so evil it forced Flyers fans to boo Rich Tocchet and Sami Kapanen.


----------



## technomancer

misingonestring said:


> Pittsburgh traded Neal?




 I understand their reasoning as he took stupid penalties and had difficulty setting up his own shots without Malkin feeding him and he had no grit, but they had great chemistry and there is no guarantee they're going to get that back. While I like both the players the Pens got back, there should have been more gained for giving up a 40 goal scorer that's under contract at $5 million for several more years.



protest said:


> The Penguins franchise is so evil it forced Flyers fans to boo Rich Tocchet and Sami Kapanen.



Or the Flyers faithful proved again that they're classless buffoons all night long, but we can agree to disagree


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm really curious about why Barbashev slid to the 2nd round. I thought he'd definitely go in the top 20.

Also really happy with the Scherbak pick for the Habs. The kid's got high-end skill and did it all alone on a really bad jr. team.


----------



## Pav

As worried as I am about replacing Neal's 40 goals, I don't think we should discount Patric Hornqvist. Preds fans seem to speak very highly of him and he scored 20+ goals every year in Nashville with no notable centerman, just like Neal did in Dallas before we put him next to Malkin.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> As worried as I am about replacing Neal's 40 goals, I don't think we should discount Patric Hornqvist. Preds fans seem to speak very highly of him and he scored 20+ goals every year in Nashville with no notable centerman, just like Neal did in Dallas before we put him next to Malkin.



Not discounting him at all, I like Hornqvist, he's a hard worker that's not afraid to fight for the puck and go to the dirty areas to score goals. Spaling looks like a good player for the third line as well. I just think there should have been a draft pick in there as well since Spaling isn't under contract.


----------



## Sofos

Well, in just a few hours, the Bruins have qualified Jordan Caron and let Iginla walk. What the hell are they doing?

Good news is that Vrbata might be interested in Boston


----------



## Sofos

Not even gonna bother posting all 4534532 of them here, so here's a link:
NHL Trade Rumors and Free Agency 2014: Live Updates from Around the League | Bleacher Report

Iginla to Avs, Miller to Canucks, Vanek to Wild. Those are the important ones, really.


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Iginla to Avs, Miller to Canucks, Vanek to Wild. Those are the important ones, really.



Don't forget Statsny to St. Louis, that's a big loss for the Avs in my opinion


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Don't forget Statsny to St. Louis, that's a big loss for the Avs in my opinion



Oops forgot that one.


----------



## technomancer

Rutherford actually said Spaling could play on the second line... I think it's official, the man is senile. This is further supported by his statement that they were looking for a top six winger... followed by signing defenseman Christian Ehrhoff and saying they're no longer looking for a top six forward. I guess they're thinking Hornqvist and Bennett on the second line, which is fine until Bennett gets hurt again 5 games into the season.

Either that or they're trying to fvck with Malkin enough that he asks for a trade


----------



## MFB

Edit : I can't English well apparently

Edit: Holy shit, did Buffalo really acquire Brian Gionta? That's a hell of a fall for a Canadien.


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> Ehrhoff considered to be a top-six forward in Pittsburgh's line?
> 
> I guess by comparison to the rest of their roster with the obvious exceptions then yeah, he is, but in the entire league? Hell no. Last season with Buffalo he went what, 6-27 while playing on their first maybe second line? That's not what I call a top-six forward.



Am I failing to read between the lines here, or do you really not know that Christian Ehrhoff is a defenceman, not a forward?


----------



## MFB

Oh man, I totally misread Techno's statement and I thought they bumped him up as a forward (a la Brent Burns in San Jose style) and that's why I found it laughable that they consider him to be a top-six forward when he's not even technically a forward.

 at myself apparently


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Edit: Holy shit, did Buffalo really acquire Brian Gionta? That's a hell of a fall for a Canadien.


As much as I liked Gionta, I and many others I know we're more than ok with him leaving, regardless of the team he ended up with.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> As much as I liked Gionta, I and many others I know we're more than ok with him leaving, regardless of the team he ended up with.



Yeah I actually care more about Gorges (alway fun to have a guy who block almost as most shot as your goalie) but with a good and healty Price, I don't really mind if he's gone either.

We have a great core of young players to overcome those loss. Hope that they'll step up for it


----------



## RustInPeace

Dallas is going to be much better this year. Spezza and Hemsky showed immediate chemistry when the Oil traded Hemmer to the Sens. They are strong up the middle with Seguin, Spezza, then Horcoff. 

Horcoff is one of the best 3rd line centers in the league and was Edmontons whipping boy for no reason other then the bad contract a former GM gave him after one 70 point season. Dallas is a sleeper pick this year for sure.


----------



## Sofos

Sharks sign John Scott. My respect for them just went way down.


----------



## SonicBlur

Sofos said:


> Sharks sign John Scott. My respect for them just went way down.



How in the hell does that guy still get a job? He's literally a horrible hockey player!


----------



## Sofos

Vrbata goes to the Nucks. Damnit, we wanted him


----------



## ElysianGuitars

RustInPeace said:


> Dallas is going to be much better this year. Spezza and Hemsky showed immediate chemistry when the Oil traded Hemmer to the Sens. They are strong up the middle with Seguin, Spezza, then Horcoff.
> 
> Horcoff is one of the best 3rd line centers in the league and was Edmontons whipping boy for no reason other then the bad contract a former GM gave him after one 70 point season. Dallas is a sleeper pick this year for sure.



Horcoff didn't play much center last season. Stars 3rd line is Garbutt/Eakin/Roussel, and they're damned good at that. Last season they scored 47 goals as a line. Fiddler as the 4th line center is good too, him and Eakin are both great on the PK.

I'm excited for Dallas, got a lot stronger in a single day. I'm still holding out hope that Nill has some kind of trade for a defenseman on the way, or some sort of trade to get rid of Gonchar and Cole, but overall it's been a fantastic offseason. Nill is one of the best GM's in the league. There will be a lot of questions if Peverley can come back though.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Horcoff didn't play much center last season. Stars 3rd line is Garbutt/Eakin/Roussel, and they're damned good at that. Last season they scored 47 goals as a line. Fiddler as the 4th line center is good too, him and Eakin are both great on the PK.
> 
> I'm excited for Dallas, got a lot stronger in a single day. I'm still holding out hope that Nill has some kind of trade for a defenseman on the way, or some sort of trade to get rid of Gonchar and Cole, but overall it's been a fantastic offseason. Nill is one of the best GM's in the league. There will be a lot of questions if Peverley can come back though.



Yeah Dallas made out really well, should be a fun year for their fans next year


----------



## kmanick

Dallas is looking real good for next season.
The Bruins...............................well they look worse now than before 
free agency started, I was not a huge fan of Iginla but 
no more Iginla, no more Thornton and no more Chad Johnson (who I thought had a fantastic season as Rask's backup) 3 big holes to fill with no one to fill them


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Vrbata goes to the Nucks. Damnit, we wanted him



That's ....really upsetting. Him and Hanzal worked well together and had great chemistry last season. Would've loved to see him in Boston.


----------



## Sofos

kmanick said:


> Dallas is looking real good for next season.
> The Bruins...............................well they look worse now than before
> free agency started, I was not a huge fan of Iginla but
> no more Iginla, no more Thornton and no more Chad Johnson (who I thought had a fantastic season as Rask's backup) 3 big holes to fill with no one to fill them



Iginla: Unknown who will fill his spot, Eriksson it looks like
Thornton: Robins or Florek
Johnson: Svedberg


----------



## MFB

Eriksson doesn't have what it takes for the first line, not yet at least. He seems to be more finesse than fierce, and that works to his advantage on the line with Bergeron and Marchand since it divides that line as: finesse, hitter, and Bergeron who can do whatever the fvck he wants.


----------



## technomancer

Well this explains some things

Penguins star Sidney Crosby to have wrist surgery - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

Also looks like the Hawks extended Toews and Kane... curious to see what the terms are as last I heard they were at $10 million each which would change the makeup of that team under the cap considerably

Blackhawks agree to terms with Jonathan Toews and Patrick Kane - Chicago Blackhawks - News

Edit: yep, $10.5 million each for 8 years


----------



## MFB

God damn, I mean I understand where they're coming from wanting to keep them on the team but that's a lot of money for two guys. Doesn't that also put them as the 2nd highest paid players right under Crosby? Last I saw Ovy was getting around the $9mil mark.


----------



## Sofos

That's just way too much. 1/3 of their cap is for just 2 players. That will kill them down the line because they won't be able to afford their other good players as their contracts expire.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> God damn, I mean I understand where they're coming from wanting to keep them on the team but that's a lot of money for two guys. Doesn't that also put them as the 2nd highest paid players right under Crosby? Last I saw Ovy was getting around the $9mil mark.



That makes them the highest cap hits in the league. Crosby makes more than that with bonuses etc, but his contract is from loaded so his cap hit is substantially lower.

The top five salary cap hits in 2015-16 so far: 
T1) Toews & Kane $10.5 million 
2) Ovechkin $9.54 million 
3) Malkin $9.5 million 
4) Crosby $8.7 million 
5) Perry $8.265 million.


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> God damn, I mean I understand where they're coming from wanting to keep them on the team but that's a lot of money for two guys. Doesn't that also put them as the 2nd highest paid players right under Crosby? Last I saw Ovy was getting around the $9mil mark.


Crosby actually took a hometown discount to keep his cap hit down.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Crosby actually took a hometown discount to keep his cap hit down.



As did Malkin. He could have gotten much more somewhere else or stayed in the KHL making more than he is now.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MFB said:


> Eriksson doesn't have what it takes for the first line, not yet at least. He seems to be more finesse than fierce, and that works to his advantage on the line with Bergeron and Marchand since it divides that line as: finesse, hitter, and Bergeron who can do whatever the fvck he wants.


You do realize Eriksson has been a 36 goal scorer in the past right? He's been having a rough time since getting concussions, but once he finds his game he belongs on the first line of any team.

I can't believe Heatley got a contract.


----------



## RustInPeace

Eriksson killed my pool last year. What a disappointment.


----------



## protest

Toews and Kane really reaped the benefits of playing on a stacked team. Both are good players, but they're just not that good. I know that cap hits are different now with the new CBA, but they're not $2 mil better than Getzlaf or Giroux who signed deals under this CBA...hell they're not even better period.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Details haven't been all out, but according to CBC, Subban would had signed with the Habs until 2021-2022 for an average of 9 millions / year, making him the third well paid player of the league

Hmm....


----------



## technomancer

Damn $9 million a year for 8 years... and I thought Letang's $7.5 million was nuts


----------



## Sofos

way too much for what he is. He's good, but not 9mil good. Great offensively, mediocre defensively.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Damn $9 million a year for 8 years... and I thought Letang's $7.5 million was nuts


It is 

I am relieved/ecstatic that he is signed long-term and am comfortable with the cap hit for what we are getting; a consistently exciting player to watch that is already dominant and getting even better. 

I could not care less about anything fantasy related.


----------



## Pav

Seems adequate to me. If Brooks Orpik is making 5.5mil per year now, no reason a legitimately gifted offensive defenseman wouldn't be making nearly double. However, I am surprised at how Subban seems so willing to brush off the fact that the Habs fought him every step of the way.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Seems adequate to me. If Brooks Orpik is making 5.5mil per year now, no reason a legitimately gifted offensive defenseman wouldn't be making nearly double. However, I am surprised at how Subban seems so willing to brush off the fact that the Habs fought him every step of the way.



The Orpik contract is nothing but insane, I have even seen it described by commentators as the worst contract signed this year.

Subban is a very good player, and let's face it we all knew he was going to get a contract in that range. I am however surprised that the Habs fought him the whole way only to give in at the last minute. Then again I suspect if they hadn't inked this deal and it had gone to arbitration Subban would have left at the end of that one or two year deal


----------



## AdamMaz

The arbitration hearing was nothing short of good contingency. 

Considering it was highly rumoured that Subban was asking for 8.25$, I believe they were always working around the current figures and working out details (apparently the cap hit from one year to the next is quite variable), because arbitration would more than likely have been less than 9$ and to management's favor.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> The arbitration hearing was nothing short of good contingency.
> 
> Considering it was highly rumoured that Subban was asking for 8.25$, I believe they were always working around the current figures and working out details (apparently the cap hit from one year to the next is quite variable), because arbitration would more than likely have been less than 9$ and to management's favor.



Arbitration would have helped management get him for less for a year or two, after which he would have been an unrestricted free agent. I am afraid to think what he could have gotten on the open market after some of the recent signings, and would bet the Habs would have been outbid for him in that case.


----------



## Pav

At this point in time, if Subban had gone unrestricted, I wouldn't have been surprised if someone had signed him for league max or close to it. He isn't just an excellent defenseman but also a super friendly guy, undoubtedly a good guy to have in the dressing room as they say. I could see a middling, defensively-strapped team like the Islanders handing him the keys to the city, hoping he brings a boost to the entire team.

/


----------



## technomancer

So the Pens finally inked Sutter to a 2 year deal.... about freaking time 

I'm a bit nervous about them losing Neal's offense, and I think they still need another top six winger, but overall I'm pretty happy with the lineup for next year


----------



## Pav

As long as Dupuis returns 100% I think our top six is set, isn't it? The first line will be reunited, Hornqvist will take Neal's spot on Geno's wing and the other side will be Beau Bennett, which should leave a spot open on the second line for the 40 games that Beau Bennett is placed on IR. Kasperi Kapanen, amirite?


----------



## Sofos

Pastrnak scored 2-1-3 against Team Canada today in U20. All aboard the hype train. Toot toot!


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> As long as Dupuis returns 100% I think our top six is set, isn't it? The first line will be reunited, Hornqvist will take Neal's spot on Geno's wing and the other side will be Beau Bennett, which should leave a spot open on the second line for the 40 games that Beau Bennett is placed on IR. Kasperi Kapanen, amirite?



While I like Bennett, he still really hasn't shown anything to make me thing he belongs in a top six role. Actually as fragile as he is I'm not sure he belongs in any role  That said I am curious to see what happens with Kapanen in training camp.


----------



## Sofos

Kevin Hayes set to be a free agent in 1 hour. Boston is a likely destination.

Also, Bruins invite Simon Gagne to training camp. Fingers crossed, I really like the guy.


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand Kevin Hayes is still a UFA and is talking to a ton of teams.

Also, Joe Thornton is no longer the Sharks captain. They plan to start training camp without a captain and take it from there.


----------



## Pav

Wait what? I thought Hayes signed with the Rangers, did that fall through?


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Wait what? I thought Hayes signed with the Rangers, did that fall through?



Whoops missed a headline  Last I had seen he was only talking to the Rangers but you are correct he did sign with them.


----------



## SonicBlur

Good luck with Hayes, Rangers. He like his baby bottle when he wakes up in the morning and right before bed....greedy tool bag....


----------



## Sofos

SonicBlur said:


> Good luck with Hayes, Rangers. He like his baby bottle when he wakes up in the morning and right before bed....greedy tool bag....



How exactly is wanting playing time greedy? He didn't leave because he wasn't getting paid enough, he left because he is NHL ready and the Hawks have an overabundance of forwards. Look at your top 2... even 3 lines. Where would he have fit in where he could have played the minutes he deserves?


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> How exactly is wanting playing time greedy? He didn't leave because he wasn't getting paid enough, he left because he is NHL ready and the Hawks have an overabundance of forwards. Look at your top 2... even 3 lines. Where would he have fit in where he could have played the minutes he deserves?



Yep he got a pretty standard $900k entry level contract... Beau Bennett's contract with the Pens is for the same amount.


----------



## SonicBlur

Sofos said:


> How exactly is wanting playing time greedy? He didn't leave because he wasn't getting paid enough, he left because he is NHL ready and the Hawks have an overabundance of forwards. Look at your top 2... even 3 lines. Where would he have fit in where he could have played the minutes he deserves?



Just because HE thinks he's ready doesn't mean he is. Believe me, if he was to ready to play in the NHL he would have...they would have made room somehow. Sometimes you have to put your time in, even if it takes a while.

Greedy, was a bad choice of words, I will admit. Impatient is a better word, he thinks he knows more than a coaching staff that has been in hockey longer than he's been alive. They were moving Nordstrom, Morin, etc. during the season I'm sure they would have done the same with Hayes.

Maybe it because I'm just some shlub sitting on my couch but a guy like him, a top draft guy, gets an opportunity with a team that will be Cup contenders for a while, a good organization but he didn't want to wait and looked a gift horse in the mouth. I'd KILL to have that opportunity, with ANY NHL team. What happens if the Rangers don't start him right away? Is he going to demand a trade?


----------



## technomancer

And so it begins...

Crosby, Malkin to Miss Start of Training Camp - Pittsburgh Penguins - News


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> Crosby, Malkin to Miss Start of Training Camp - Pittsburgh Penguins - News


Seems like they've each spent half of their NHL careers on and off injuries.


*TO ALL*: Your general thoughts across the league at the moment, on the eve of pre-season next week?


----------



## MFB

I think B's will do fine this year, I don't know if they'll go as far as they did before/do AS well (two President's trophies back-to-back would be something) but they'll be a solid team to root for and watch. Our lines got swapped around a bit with Erikkson now on the 1st and Reilly Smith on the 2nd, as well as losing Thorton on the 4th but aside from that we've remained stable. Scratch that, we did lose Meszaros, which is disappointing cause while he wasn't a standout player you'd hear all the time, he had some nice playing.

Same thing for San Jose. Hertl's back in the line-up now and back on the first line, but I can't help but feel like their offensive is going to be missing a bit with Brent Burns back on defense. It also doesn't look like they've added John Scott to any of their lines at the moment either, which is great, because fvck that guy.


----------



## AdamMaz

What the .... happened to Giroux...


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> What the .... happened to Giroux...



Is he hurt or something?


----------



## MFB

Yup, got hurt on day one of training camp sadly and is expected to miss all of the preseason


----------



## technomancer

WOW Josh Harding apparently broke his foot kicking a wall after an altercation with a team mate and is out indefinitely. In addition he has been suspended by the team. Pretty crazy stuff.

Josh Harding suspended, Darcy Kuemper re-signed by Wild - CBSSports.com


----------



## AdamMaz

From watching training camp exhibition footage, I'd say Canadiens offseason trade acquisition PA Parenteau is completing its top line *beautifully* and may be one of the hottest lines in the league to watch for!


----------



## MFB

That's ...odd, to say the least? I mean, we've all seen goalies get pissed off and storm off the ice (albeit usually after a big loss) but to suspend him over it when it wasn't even during the pre-season and he just kicked a wall? Who cares.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> That's ...odd, to say the least? I mean, we've all seen goalies get pissed off and storm off the ice (albeit usually after a big loss) but to suspend him over it when it wasn't even during the pre-season and he just kicked a wall? Who cares.



The suspension is about not paying him / taking his cap hit while he's out indefinitely since he was being a jackass


----------



## ElysianGuitars

So stoked for hockey to begin.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> The suspension is about not paying him / taking his cap hit while he's out indefinitely since he was being a jackass



Ah, OK. That makes more sense then.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I missed hockey so much I'm watching the Buffalo vs Washington preseason game


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Pens are going to have another fun season. Kunitz, Crosby and Malkin all missed practice today. 



ElysianGuitars said:


> I missed hockey so much I'm watching the Buffalo vs Washington preseason game


----------



## RustInPeace

Guys.. if youre in any pools, Nugent-Hopkins could be your sleeper pick. Watch out..


----------



## technomancer

Ugh Bennett is out for six weeks... I'm starting to side with the guys calling him Mr Glass


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Some nice news from Habs camp early on: Galchenyuk is more regularly showing flashes of the elite talent we know he has, Pacioretty is picking things up in mid-season form unlike last year, when he took almost 20 games to get going, Subban is his old dominant self and Jiri Sekac is looking like the FA pickup of the off-season. The guy is playing like a bona fide NHLer out there, capable of being a regular in the top 6.


----------



## Pav

JeffFromMtl said:


> Some nice news from Habs camp early on: Galchenyuk is more regularly showing flashes of the elite talent we know he has, Pacioretty is picking things up in mid-season form unlike last year, when he took almost 20 games to get going, Subban is his old dominant self and Jiri Sekac is looking like the FA pickup of the off-season. The guy is playing like a bona fide NHLer out there, capable of being a regular in the top 6.



I will be very, very upset if the Habs aren't at the top of the division this year. Carey Price is my #1 fantasy goalie so don't let me down.


----------



## AdamMaz

They haven't quite figured out the defensive pairings yet  Keep an eye on that, because that could be potentially very worrisome.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

AdamMaz said:


> They haven't quite figured out the defensive pairings yet  Keep an eye on that, because that could be potentially very worrisome.



As long as Emelin is on the left side, the top 4 should be solid. I'm thinking the pairings will end up looking something like this:

Markov - Subban
Emelin - Beaulieu
Weaver - Gilbert

I haven't seen Gilbert enough to be sure about him, but he's on a brand new one-way contract, so the only guy who doesn't seem to be guaranteed a job is Beaulieu, but I don't see anyone ahead of him on the right side. Maybe Pateryn, but Emelin/Beaulieu is a more balanced pairing. I also maintain that Beaulieu is going to be a VERY good player very soon.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pity about Tinordi's performances at camp; I thought this was going to be his year. I had always pinned him as making it before Beaulieu, whom has been looking good since late last year


----------



## RustInPeace

Looks like Edmonton is dressing 2 rookie centers for regular seaosn.. Draisaitl and Arcobello. 

1st overall pick for Mcdavid or bust I guess.


----------



## Pav

So the Oilers look to be racing the Sabres for bottom of the league? This could be good.


----------



## protest

Anyone else think that Pens/Flyers just isn't going to be the same without Hartnell to get everyone to go full retard?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Anyone else think that Pens/Flyers just isn't going to be the same without Hartnell to get everyone to go full retard?


----------



## technomancer

FFS could we please stop trying to get Malkin to play wing? He has NEVER performed as well there as at center yet the Pens keep trying to put him there. I just don't get it.

EDIT: also rosters have been announced, Kapanen made the Pens starting lineup. It will be interesting to see how he does.


----------



## RustInPeace

We should do a SSO hockey pool


----------



## MFB

God damn did the Sharks have a solid opener. 4-0 shutout at the Kings home turf


----------



## protest

^ Damn that is impressive.

Flyers should have gotten a point last night.


----------



## MFB

They did, they got exactly one point  They'll probably be off to another slow start, not as slow as last years, but they didn't look super gung-ho during last night's game.


----------



## JD27

MFB said:


> God damn did the Sharks have a solid opener. 4-0 shutout at the Kings home turf





protest said:


> ^ Damn that is impressive.
> 
> Flyers should have gotten a point last night.



The weight of the Kings rings probably slowed them down.


----------



## MFB

God damn is that hideous


----------



## AdamMaz

That H. Sedin empty-net goal is worth checking out


----------



## technomancer

So Malkin on wing and 4 forward first power play unit with Letang as the only defenseman... it's like some of the worst decisions Bylsma made have come back again even though he's gone. I guess we'll see how it goes.

Also Kapanen was sent back to his Finish league despite making the announced roster 

Unfortunately I missed the Kings / Sharks game last night


----------



## technomancer

Wow WAY too many penalties for the Pens tonight... the offense looks great, but 7 penalties is just too many. Final was 6-4 and 3 of Anaheim's goals were on the power play.


----------



## MFB

So Winnipeg destroyed Arizona and Minnesota ran train on Colorado. Close game for the Bs and Wings but it was always going to be Detroit's game whether I like to admit it or not. Edmonton almosted won against Calgary, almost, but then lost in the end.

So many surprises this season already


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars looked amazing tonight, didn't deserve to lose in the shootout. But if that was foreshadowing for the rest of the season then Dallas is going to shock some people this season. Especially that power play.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers dominated 40 minutes of the game but ran into a hot goalie and still doesnt understand d zone coverage. Corsi was damn near 70% but any small mistake can turn into a goal.

Draisaitl looks very good for a 19 year old rookie. He and Yakupov look very dangerous.

Hall is a beast. 40 goal year ahead.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, Edmonton definitely has some young talent on their first line and I had Hall for the latter portion of my fantasy season, and he certainly delivered. With Scrivens in goal now, hopefully they'll be better than they have been in a long time, they just need some better defensive skills.

I'm surprised at how high scoring the Pens have been this year. Like, 6-4 against Anaheim and 5-2 against Toronto? Pretty sure those are the highest games I've seen in a long time.

Edit: and the Sharks Shutouts continue as Stalock proves his worth going 3-0 against Winnipeg!


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Yeah, Edmonton definitely has some young talent on their first line and I had Hall for the latter portion of my fantasy season, and he certainly delivered. With Scrivens in goal now, hopefully they'll be better than they have been in a long time, they just need some better defensive skills.
> 
> I'm surprised at how high scoring the Pens have been this year. Like, 6-4 against Anaheim and 5-2 against Toronto? Pretty sure those are the highest games I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Edit: and the Sharks Shutouts continue as Stalock proves his worth going 3-0 against Winnipeg!



If Edmonton starts playing defense they'll be a great team 

I'm really not surprised by the Pens offense. They're finally getting net-front presence for the first time since they won the Cup, especially on the power play. The third and fourth lines are also the best they've had in years, which is really helping as well. Now if they stop taking stupid penalties they should be in really good shape.

Jersey scoring 11 goals in two games is what surprised me  Granted it was against Florida and Philly, but still. The Wild and Sharks both having back to back shutouts is impressive.


----------



## Pav

Patric Hornqvist is going to be a major part of any success we have. I like the guy already. Not sure how I feel about Malkin playing wing full-time though.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Patric Hornqvist is going to be a major part of any success we have. I like the guy already. Not sure how I feel about Malkin playing wing full-time though.



Yeah I really don't get it. Malkin does MUCH better at center than wing, always has. Granted the team isn't hurting for offense, but it still strikes me as a dumb move. You can also see he's very frustrated if you watch him on the ice.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Back-to-back shutouts against the Avs... color me impressed.


----------



## Sofos

Briere scores with .4 seconds left to give the Avs a 2-1 win... shit


----------



## MFB

I have a feeling this is going to be a rough season for the Bruins, here's to hoping we don't go from first-to-worst; that's a spot best left for the Sabers.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> Briere scores with .4 seconds left to give the Avs a 2-1 win... shit


That will make them all the more bitter when they come to play the Habs on Thursday 

I just splurged and bought a pair of very nice seats to that game, home opener too! I've been to few games in my life and this will mark only the second time I've purchased tickets myself in my adult life. The only time I've ever sat this close was a couple of weeks ago at their free training camp intra-team scrimmage and I have never been to a home opener. Its a pity you will have played Detroit the night before, but it should still be absolutely insane, especially when you consider how we ended your playoff run last year 

Very excited!


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> That will make them all the more bitter when they come to play the Habs on Thursday
> 
> I just splurged and bought a pair of very nice seats to that game, home opener too! I've been to few games in my life and this will mark only the second time I've purchased tickets myself in my adult life. The only time I've ever sat this close was a couple of weeks ago at their free training camp intra-team scrimmage and I have never been to a home opener. Its a pity you will have played Detroit the night before, but it should still be absolutely insane, especially when you consider how we ended your playoff run last year
> 
> Very excited!



Every single Bruins/Habs games comes on a day 2 of a back to back. Every single one.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> Every single Bruins/Habs games comes on a day 2 of a back to back. Every single one.


After you pointed this out, I noticed that of the 4(?) meetings this year, Boston always plays the night before and the Habs only once


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> After you pointed this out, I noticed that of the 4(?) meetings this year, Boston always plays the night before and the Habs only once



yep. it's screwed up.

anyways, at least we didn't lose as bad as the Habs did tonight  7-1 Bolts


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm glad I went to bed after the 1st period  My new work schedule has me waking up at 2:30am


----------



## RustInPeace

"D-zone coverage"


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> "D-zone coverage"



That's about what happened when the Avs scored in the last second against the B's the other night, except everyone was between the blue line and the dots


----------



## RustInPeace

It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> It just keeps getting worse.



When is Edmonton going to give up on rebuilding and start trying to rebuild again? Your coach is trash.


----------



## RustInPeace

I've been the last person to blame the coach for the past 8 years/5 coaches, but this Eakins guy is not an NHL coach by far. Sending one of your best d-men to the minors (Marincin) in favor of a career AHL'r (Hunt) who has NO business being in the NHL. Scratching your next best d-man (Petry) again in favor of Hunt. Not putting any of your top 3 lines together for a SINGLE PRESEASON GAME in favor of getting a good look at about 10 players who wernt going to make the team anyways. ....!!!!


----------



## MFB

I also have to wonder if Scrivens is a fluke? I've got him in my fantasy league and man, he's getting hammered with goals against. He was a beast on back-up for Quick in LA, but as a starter he's just not helping anyone. And I know he's not getting any D coverage as evidenced by their games and photos, but still, he bears some of that weight too.


----------



## RustInPeace

He has let in a couple of floaters, but the same thing happened last year with Dubnyk in net. His career save % is around .915 and he is a good goalie, but he hasnt been great. I'd still put the blame on horrible D coverage due to a terrible dzone coaching system.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

You ready for some Stars technomancer?


----------



## technomancer

Shit Pascal Dupuis just got taken off the ice on a stretcher.


----------



## technomancer

Stars played a great game 

As usual a stupid penalty cost the Pens the win.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Can't believe how that ended, would have never predicted that. I think the refs with that brutal no-goal call really pissed off the Stars.

Hope Dupuis is okay, that looked really bad. Freak accident, not much can be done there.


----------



## MFB

Oh gee, starting Rask on back-to-back games with two teams we don't do well against, like EVER? That can't end horribly at all.

5 goals later and there's ~2 minutes left in the game


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Oh gee, starting Rask on back-to-back games with two teams we don't do well against, like EVER? That can't end horribly at all.
> 
> 5 goals later and there's ~2 minutes left in the game



And Lucic takes a shitty penalty. Ugh. Well at least Gagne scored and we scored goals


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> And Lucic takes a shitty penalty.


I'm surprised they penalized that hit, seemed like fair payback for that hit he took from Emelin early in the 1st.

Exciting game, especially that 2nd period. You guys looked good for a team that had played the night before.

I had an exceptionally great time with my friend 





Anyone been watching the Islanders? Whats up with them this year


----------



## Sofos

^ i have. I miss you Johnny Boychuk


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Can't believe how that ended, would have never predicted that. I think the refs with that brutal no-goal call really pissed off the Stars.
> 
> Hope Dupuis is okay, that looked really bad. Freak accident, not much can be done there.



Fortunately looks like Dupuis is ok, he was on the ice this morning before practice


----------



## Pav

ElysianGuitars said:


> Can't believe how that ended, would have never predicted that. I think the refs with that brutal no-goal call really pissed off the Stars.
> 
> Hope Dupuis is okay, that looked really bad. Freak accident, not much can be done there.


That definitely woke them the hell up. A far cry from the sleepwalking the Stars did through the first period.

I really hope Dupes is alright though, that's very rough for him to take that shot in game 3 after missing all of last season. Not to mention when he went down, our top 6 looked a little out of sync for the rest of the game. I'm no coach but I may have preferred Steve Downie move up rather than Blake Comeau.


----------



## AdamMaz

One of Subban's 2 goals tonight so far is absolute highlight reel. Play of the week/month material. 

I'll see about posting here when it comes up online.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> One of Subban's 2 goals tonight so far is absolute highlight reel. Play of the week/month material.
> 
> I'll see about posting here when it comes up online.



If it's the one that I've already seen as a GIF it's already online...







Hilarious, Colorado just completely forgot how to hockey.


----------



## AdamMaz

Good lord.


----------



## technomancer

Wow... talk about leaving someone all alone on the ice 

Also, the Pens REALLY need to stop taking stupid penalties when they're up with less than 5 minutes left...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Wow... talk about leaving someone all alone on the ice
> 
> Also, the Pens REALLY need to stop taking stupid penalties when they're up with less than 5 minutes left...



I didn't see it live, but the kicker is he had just stepped out of the box, no one even close to him. Amazing.


----------



## AdamMaz

His patience holding onto the puck is insane.

Heres the replay from the normal and best angle of this play.


----------



## Sofos

Svedberg gets his 1st shutout and Bruins score 4 (It's Buffalo, but still, they put almost 20 shots on Sveddy in the 1st period)

Also, Soderberg's goal is pretty awesome:


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars had a really bad 2nd period that turned into a really good 2nd period, up 4-2 on the Flyers now. Hope they can wrap it up.


----------



## technomancer

It was good to see Dupuis back on the ice tonight. Pens handed the Isles their first loss of the season 3-1 

Elysian: man blowing a 4-2 lead to lose 6-5 in OT to the Flyers feels like it should have been a Pens game


----------



## MFB

Sharks had their first loss in regulation tonight, 0-4 against Rangers. I knew Lundqvist would come back to form soon enough, but I didn't expect it to be tonight. Oh well, now we play Boston on Tuesday and I yet again, don't know who to root for.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> It was good to see Dupuis back on the ice tonight. Pens handed the Isles their first loss of the season 3-1
> 
> Elysian: man blowing a 4-2 lead to lose 6-5 in OT to the Flyers feels like it should have been a Pens game





Lehtonen would bolt for the KHL if he had to play the Flyers every game.


----------



## Sdrizis89

Islanders are looking very improved this season. I'll be at the game tomorrow night vs Toronto and the 22nd of November against the PENS.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> It was good to see Dupuis back on the ice tonight. Pens handed the Isles their first loss of the season 3-1
> 
> Elysian: man blowing a 4-2 lead to lose 6-5 in OT to the Flyers feels like it should have been a Pens game



It was pretty bad, that's for sure. Patrick Nemeth got his wrist cut by Umbergers skate early in that game, and today we find out he's out for the rest of the season. Umberger's skate is also what cut Mike Modano's wrist when Modano was in Detroit, pretty weird coincidence. Nemeth being out most of the game threw our defense into a tailspin, that's basically what tanked the game.


----------



## RustInPeace

Guys whats it like to win a game?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

RustInPeace said:


> Guys whats it like to win a game?



Amazing.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Guys whats it like to win a game?


----------



## Pav

RustInPeace said:


> Guys whats it like to win a game?



Upwards of 10 times as cool as the single point you guys have.


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> Guys whats it like to win a game?



just like that


----------



## MFB

Really did not see Edmonton coming out as the winner in that game, but this IS the season of surprises so far, so here's to many more


----------



## RustInPeace

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!! Hes grown up so much


----------



## AdamMaz

^
The hell is going on there?


----------



## Sofos

[email protected] was one of the best games I've ever seen. Back and forth the whole way, and then the B's spend the last 4 on the PK without Bergy and still win. WOW


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars leave the 2nd up 6-2 on Canucks... Some bad defense though, hope they don't repeat the game against the Flyers...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

That was one of the ugliest blowout wins I've ever seen  6-3 final, Stars defense is going to continue to give me fits since Nemeth is out...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, yesterday's victory was a steal lol. But they ain't giving point for pretty victories so I'll just accept those 2pts without any remorse ahaha

Seriously, what a start of season. Galchy and Gally are really stepping their game up, both of them seems to be creating most of the attack chances. Parenteau has been a nice addition so far, so is Malhotra. This team really seems to be better and more balanced than last year, and last year was good.

Finger are crossed. Now if they can score the first goal for once, it would feel good lol


----------



## AdamMaz

As a Canadian; thank you Pittsburgh.


----------



## Sofos

Felt weird to cheer for the Flyers, but I really hate the Penguins


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> As a Canadian; thank you Pittsburgh.



That was the only good thing about that game


----------



## RustInPeace

Holy sheet! 2 in a row!


----------



## protest

The Flyers own the Pens arena no matter how much they suck.


----------



## Sofos

Bruins getting outshot like 30-15, down 3-1, Chara's injured and Bergeron is being terrible (only winning a few faceoffs and being on ice for the last 8 [EIGHT!!!] goals against).

Ugh.

Please, remind my why Chiarelli thought trading Boychuk was a good idea?


----------



## Sofos

Chara out 4-6 weeks with ligament injury. After which time, they will determine if he needs surgery or not.

Yep, f_u_cked. We are down to 2 2nd pairing dmen and 4 3rd pairing, and our D has already been terrible


----------



## protest

This is the Flyers current defense 

Streit-Grossmann
Del Zotto-Schenn
Schultz-Alt

3 of their top 4 out, and we weren't that good to begin with lol.


----------



## Vostre Roy

-> my reaction towards the Habs awesome start of season


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars defense is probably the worst in the league, seriously. Nemeth being out really tanked them, even Gonchar looks like an upgrade over the AHL guys that are up.

I also think I have to just accept the fact that any game Anders Lindback starts in goal is going to be an automatic loss.


----------



## technomancer

I love watching other teams deal with the kind of injuries to their defense cores the Pens have had for the last two or three years in a row. Kinda' sucks, doesn't it 

Pens finally showed up and played a full 60 minutes last night. I wasn't thrilled with playing the last 5 minutes like it was a PK, even though they did a really good job of it


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Nice OT win from Jersey last night. Hopefully a win in overtime will boost their spirits a bit. 

The goals from Zidlicky and Severson were pretty damn, awesome, too


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> I love watching other teams deal with the kind of injuries to their defense cores the Pens have had for the last two or three years in a row. Kinda' sucks, doesn't it
> 
> Pens finally showed up and played a full 60 minutes last night. I wasn't thrilled with playing the last 5 minutes like it was a PK, even though they did a really good job of it



Hey, Stars had to put up with Niskanen too, I know that feel


----------



## RustInPeace

How does Hemsky look on the Stars? I miss that guy


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Hey, Stars had to put up with Niskanen too, I know that feel



Now he's in Washington  Though honestly aside from that first season when he arrived Niskanen was damn solid for the Pens.

Question of the day: should the linesman be suspended for a head shot on Foligno


----------



## protest

So Olli Maatta likely has cancer. He's supposed to be completely ok as they found it early, but still after the news of Tavares (baseball) it's kind of crazy. Hopefully he's fine. No chemo or radiation expected to be needed, just surgery.


----------



## Pav

Damn, this the year after Kris Letang had a stroke? What's next, are they going to discover that Paul Martin has degenerative MLS? 

Fortuntely they caught it during preseason physicals, the doctor(s) say he should be 100% once they remove the tumor.


----------



## Sofos

I'll just... I'll just leave this here... and walk away slowly...


----------



## MFB

Oh man, I have to deal with Frozen BS every time I go into work and my roommate has NINE nieces and nephews; so for B's fans like ourselves, that's fvcking perfection


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> So Olli Maatta likely has cancer. He's supposed to be completely ok as they found it early, but still after the news of Tavares (baseball) it's kind of crazy. Hopefully he's fine. No chemo or radiation expected to be needed, just surgery.



Yeah fortunately it's Thyroid cancer (which is pretty much the most treatable form of cancer) and was caught early so he'll be fine. They're saying they don't expect him to need chemo or radiation following the surgery. Was very glad to hear it given the kid is only 20.


----------



## MFB

Ho.
Ly.
Shit.

Minnesota just fell apart in the 3rd in the most glorious way possible.


----------



## Sofos

Oilers just shutout the Habs. This is actually happening. 4 game winning streak for the Oilers


----------



## ElysianGuitars

RustInPeace said:


> How does Hemsky look on the Stars? I miss that guy



He's been a man possessed lately, but nothing on the scoreboard yet. He's been stuck with some less talented individuals though while Nichushkin is out and they keep Benn-Spezza-Seguin together. I'm sure he'll be getting better line mates when Nichushkin gets back and the can spread out the offense again.


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## RustInPeace

ElysianGuitars said:


> He's been a man possessed lately, but nothing on the scoreboard yet. He's been stuck with some less talented individuals though while Nichushkin is out and they keep Benn-Spezza-Seguin together. I'm sure he'll be getting better line mates when Nichushkin gets back and the can spread out the offense again.



When he decides he wants to score goals, they are usually highlight reel. Most underrated 1 on 1 skill guy in the league.


----------



## technomancer

Damn Pens over Devils 8-3


----------



## Sofos

Well that was a spectacular collapse. leading 3-1 after 2, lose 4-3. ugh


----------



## Sofos

Now Krug has a broken finger (out 2-3 weeks) and Marchand has an undisclosed day-to-day injury. F_U_CKING WONDERFUL


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Now Krug has a broken finger (out 2-3 weeks) and Marchand has an undisclosed day-to-day injury. F_U_CKING WONDERFUL



Not gonna lie, Marchand wasn't really doing anything before so at least now he has an excuse


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Well that was a spectacular collapse. leading 3-1 after 2, lose 4-3. ugh



Could be worse, Jersey was leading 3-1 last night 

I feel your pain though, the Pens have blown two games like that this season.


----------



## MFB

What was a back and forth game between Det/Wash quickly turned one-sided for Detroit. From 1-2 to 4-2 in what, 10 mins? Crazy.

Now the Oilers have to go up against Rinne, who may or may not be able to put an end to their streak. Provided the Preds "offense" can put anything past Scrivens.


----------



## JD27

MFB said:


> What was a back and forth game between Det/Wash quickly turned one-sided for Detroit. From 1-2 to 4-2 in what, 10 mins? Crazy.
> 
> Now the Oilers have to go up against Rinne, who may or may not be able to put an end to their streak. Provided the Preds "offense" can put anything past Scrivens.



3 awful turnovers cost the Capitals that game. Detroit scored on each of them. The 4th was a PPG with .59 to go.


----------



## JD27

Also from the game last night. Modeling career ruined!


----------



## RustInPeace

Man, Shea Webber is a STUD. Oilers cant overcome his awesome beard and fall 4-1.


----------



## MFB

Weber? I'm 99% sure Craig was the star of that game with two goals, which is the first time he's showed up on the sheet since the 3rd game of the season


----------



## Sofos

Bruins just allowed Buffalo's first PPG in 45 tries. That pretty much sums up our season so far.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

The Devils broke their 18 game losing streak in shoot outs last night with an amazing goal from Josephson. I could watch that replay 1,000 times. And it was a huge improvement from the game against the Pens. The only goal they let in was on a delayed penalty.


----------



## protest

Flyers lost to Tampa again last night. They could play them 5 on 3 all game with no one in goal for the Lightening and they would still lose.


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Flyers lost to Tampa again last night. They could play them 5 on 3 all game with no one in goal for the Lightening and they would still lose.



Well, at least, no matter how bad the Flyers are doing, you can count on them beating the crap out of Pittsburgh!

It's like the Bruins and the Maple Leafs. B's are awful right now but still mop the floor with Toronto


----------



## Sofos

Halloween costume of the year, in my opinion (friend sent me the pic)

"Professional Golfer"


----------



## Pav

I hope the State of Hockey is ready for a State of Emergency tonight.


----------



## AdamMaz

MA Fleury's contract extension


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> MA Fleury's contract extension



Enjoy not doing anything in the playoffs for the next, what, 4 years, Penguins fans?


----------



## RustInPeace

Edmonton in Boston tonite. Edmonton has not won a game in Boston in 18 years to the day.


----------



## MFB

Honestly, tonight MIGHT be the night given our injury list: our top two D men are hurt, as well as our first line Center. I know you guys are missing Hall from your top line, but still, he's one guy to our five that are on IR.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Honestly, tonight MIGHT be the night given our injury list: our top two D men are hurt, as well as our first line Center. I know you guys are missing Hall from your top line, but still, he's one guy to our five that are on IR.



Ference is out too though from suspension. He's their #1D too.


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Ference is out too though from suspension. He's their #1D too.



Yeah, I found that out about an hour ago  Ended up looking at their lines for a Fantasy comparison and noticed Ference wasn't there, then saw the note about his suspension and was surprised.


----------



## RustInPeace

Ference isnt our #1 D.... We dont have a #1 or #2 even.


----------



## MFB

Well, looks like I stand corrected


----------



## Sofos

Carl and Douglas were on fire in that 3rd period. WOW.


----------



## RustInPeace

Lets play Pouliot, a career 3rd liner, for 24 minutes a game!


----------



## technomancer

Every time I think the Pens are getting their crap together they have a game like last night where they squeak by and could just as easily have lost. That game should have ended in regulation 3-1. It also demonstrated the same trend from the Penguins from previous seasons: a team gets physical with them and they fall apart.

I'm also wondering WTF is going on with Bennett. They sent him down to WB but it's not a conditioning assignment? Does that mean they're actually planning on LEAVING him in the AHL? Makes no sense at all 

To everybody else, yep injuries are a bitch... this is the first time in IIRC 3 years that the Pens haven't had substantial injures to forwards and D by this point in the season.


----------



## Sofos

would any of you fine gents want to trade me $25 for a $25 gift card to NHL.com? I won it in a drawing but there's nothing I want on the site :/

EDIT: Sratch the above, today a bunch of Bruins shirts went on sale so I picked up this awesome yellow Dougie one!






----

Also, this was tweeted today (very reputable source)


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Every time I think the Pens are getting their crap together they have a game like last night where they squeak by and could just as easily have lost. That game should have ended in regulation 3-1. It also demonstrated the same trend from the Penguins from previous seasons: a team gets physical with them and they fall apart.
> 
> I'm also wondering WTF is going on with Bennett. They sent him down to WB but it's not a conditioning assignment? Does that mean they're actually planning on LEAVING him in the AHL? Makes no sense at all
> 
> To everybody else, yep injuries are a bitch... this is the first time in IIRC 3 years that the Pens haven't had substantial injures to forwards and D by this point in the season.


I wouldn't be surprised if they left him in the AHL for a week or so, just to give him playing time while they decide where/if/how they could fit him into the current lineup. Someone would would have to be scratched to squeeze him in, but who? Downie? Spaling? Our bottom six have been playing well enough lately that I wouldn't be too hasty to shake things up, but that's just me.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they left him in the AHL for a week or so, just to give him playing time while they decide where/if/how they could fit him into the current lineup. Someone would would have to be scratched to squeeze him in, but who? Downie? Spaling? Our bottom six have been playing well enough lately that I wouldn't be too hasty to shake things up, but that's just me.



I'd still like to see Bennett get a real shot on the second line... but I don't have any huge complaints with how the current lineup is playing either


----------



## Sofos

This just came in the mail. Life is good


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I'd still like to see Bennett get a real shot on the second line... but I don't have any huge complaints with how the current lineup is playing either



I would too...maybe bump Comeau down to line three, scratch Marcel Goc and move Craig Adams back to center. But I don't see it immediately happening for a kid whose track record suggests that he'll last maybe a couple months before going back on IR.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are only 3 losses away from the franchise record set in 75-76... Maybe they'll hit it and Nill will finally make a meaningful move on defense... Oh, and Lindback was in net, so that instant loss thing, yeah...

But Seguin hat trick, I guess something happened tonight.


----------



## technomancer

Wow hadn't looked at how the Stars were doing... damn 

I almost feel bad for Buffalo... almost  (I probably would if they hadn't dumped all of their talent to try to rebuild and are failing miserably at it... that said they have multiple picks in the upcoming draft and there are some potentially amazing guys coming up)


----------



## protest

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars are only 3 losses away from the franchise record set in 75-76... Maybe they'll hit it and Nill will finally make a meaningful move on defense... Oh, and Lindback was in net, so that instant loss thing, yeah...
> 
> But Seguin hat trick, I guess something happened tonight.



You can have Luke Schenn in 2 weeks, or maybe Nick Grossmann back.



technomancer said:


> Wow hadn't looked at how the Stars were doing... damn
> 
> I almost feel bad for Buffalo... almost  (I probably would if they hadn't dumped all of their talent to try to rebuild and are failing miserably at it... that said they have multiple picks in the upcoming draft and there are some potentially amazing guys coming up)



It's a good year to suck.


----------



## Sofos

This happened, and I was screaming like a little girl. Goal of the year contender, in my opinion. It has everything. Individual effort, defensive play (blocked shot), splitting the D, backwards, between the legs, goal.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Every time I watch that I keep thinking "how the hell did that happen?" I've never seen a goal like that before. Just... dayum


----------



## RustInPeace

Salvador was standing there like a douche just watching him. Hes very lucky that the devils D sucks lol


----------



## ElysianGuitars

If Dallas can't beat Arizona tonight... Oi... Might as well pack on the season if they lose.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> This happened, and I was screaming like a little girl. Goal of the year contender, in my opinion. It has everything. Individual effort, defensive play (blocked shot), splitting the D, backwards, between the legs, goal.




Ok, that was indeed completely ridiculous


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Schneider hasn't been very good, but that was just filthy.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Back in the win column.


----------



## AdamMaz

Dirrrrty bandhander flip-pass


----------



## Sofos

and the Bruins are fvcking terrible


----------



## Sofos

aren't the Bruins supposed to be good or something?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Kuemper seems intent on tanking my goalie stats in fantasy every week.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I'm just gonna leave this here... 






edit: Here it is in real-time, absolutely filthy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijm2lJYj4tI

edit2: Kari got a shutout tonight


----------



## MFB

I JUST got Lehtonen in a trade from my brother in our league and holy shit did he pay off big-time. 15.4 pts for a shut-out against LA 

I do feel kind of bad for Stoll though, that's a 1-in-a-million save. Just, kind of bad though.


----------



## technomancer

Absolutely killer save


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

ElysianGuitars said:


> Schneider hasn't been very good, but that was just filthy.



I don't think it's that Schneider is _bad_, it's that no one ever helps him out. Breakaways happen way too often still, and just like on that Bruins goal, no one ever really tried to stop him (especially Slowvadore). Schneider's not amazing, but the real problem is our defensemen thinking they're forwards.

Same deal in that game Clemenson played, he was making saves, but no one ever went after the puck. If you give the other team enough chances, they will score eventually.


----------



## MFB

I also think Schneider is getting tired of every start so far, even back-to-back. Not only is taxing physically, but also mentally, so that's gotta be doing a number on him already since he's at 16 starts.


----------



## protest

Shades of Sebastion Caron haha


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas continues with the mediocrity... Blown out by Chicago... Sick of the same crap every year, defense has been garbage since we lost Zubov...


----------



## Pav

ElysianGuitars said:


> Dallas continues with the mediocrity... Blown out by Chicago... Sick of the same crap every year, defense has been garbage since we lost Zubov...



I don't get it, you guys should be kicking ass this year being so deep at forward and finally having dumped Gonchar.


----------



## MFB

You'd think so, but sadly Lehtonen can't help lehtting in a bunch of goals more often than not


----------



## AdamMaz

I took a nap just so I could watch the entirety of tonight's Habs/Pens game. Hopefully both teams play up to their records and it is half as good as that 7-6 OT game from a couple years back


----------



## Pav

Here's hoping the Pens actually show up tonight and make a game of it. We've been rather inconsistent lately; I'm not sure if we'll see the Pens who will light you up for a dozen power play goals or the Pens who get shut out 5-0 by the Rangers.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MFB said:


> You'd think so, but sadly Lehtonen can't help lehtting in a bunch of goals more often than not



You clearly don't watch Stars games  Worst D in the league doesn't even begin to describe it. They're seriously the worst.


----------



## AdamMaz

Perfect road game so far. Frustrating to watch.


----------



## technomancer

I haven't found it frustrating at all 

That said having watched the Pens lose 5-0 to the Rangers not too long ago I feel your pain.


----------



## Sofos

B's shutout STL 2-0


----------



## technomancer

All that can be said about the Pens tonight


----------



## Sofos

And now for a live look-in to the Air Canada Centre where Nashville just beat Toronto 9-2.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

ElysianGuitars said:


> You clearly don't watch Stars games  Worst D in the league doesn't even begin to describe it. They're seriously the worst.



I said this, and then Kari has one of his worst games of the year. Lindback is in now


----------



## MFB

Exactly what I was just coming in to question  I'm starting to regret the trade I made for him, but I'm also hoping the Stars bounce back since they were the first hockey team I ever saw live.


----------



## technomancer

CRAP! Dupuis has a blood clot in his lung. Hopefully he makes a full recovery 

Penguins&#8217; Dupuis Diagnosed With Blood Clot In His Lung


----------



## MFB

Just saw that now while I was looking at player updates, that's some fvcked up news. That's two Pens players that have gone out with blood clots in two years. First Vokoun and now Dupuis.


----------



## Pav

That means Dupuis will have played in maybe 20 games over the course of the past two seasons. =/ That guy just can't catch a break lately.


----------



## RustInPeace

I've pretty much given up on the oilers. I didnt watch or pay attention to the game last night. I heard they lost on the radio on the way to work. Oh well. I think i'll tune back in once something has changed, mainly management and coaching.


----------



## RustInPeace

This just popped up on my newsfeed, from the game last night. SO glad I didnt watch it.


----------



## protest

^^

Kind of pisses me off because no matter how much the Flyers suck this year I feel like they can't compete with certain teams. I can handle sucking if the reward is McDavid, or even Eichel, but I have a feeling that's not going to be the case.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Shattenkirk's bad shift

Giving the puck to the guy in front of the net and then tripping your goalie while trying to fix your mistake lol


----------



## technomancer

Wow  Thought I was watching Scuderi for a minute...


----------



## AdamMaz

One hand-eye-coordination goal for another that game


----------



## MFB

Isles just lit up Fleury with three goals in under what, a minute?

Correction, under two minutes.


----------



## technomancer

Yep. No defensive coverage at all, 2 of the 3 were shooters all along in the slot between the hashmarks and the third was a deflection from Strome who was all by himself at the corner of the net.


----------



## technomancer

Man Pens need to stop letting guys get lose in the slot


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars traded Brendan Dillon for SJS's Demers today. I like it. We had no right handed D coming into this season, now we've got a #1D in Klingberg and a 2nd pairing D in Demers. Big changes considering what we had. Klingberg got his first NHL goal last night too.


----------



## Pav

Here's hoping for some redemption tonight. I didn't see the game last night but forcing a shootout doesn't seem too terrible considering we were down by several goals.


----------



## AdamMaz

Gorgeous move to undress the defenceman close to the net.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Here's hoping for some redemption tonight. I didn't see the game last night but forcing a shootout doesn't seem too terrible considering we were down by several goals.



Pens had the same problem tonight they did last night, the D took a period off. Last night it was the first, tonight it was the third. That combined with really good defensive play by the Isles and you get two Pens losses.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils/Calgary last night was hard to watch. I don't get why they picked Henrique to be the 4th man in the shoot-out, I would've gone with Havlat or maybe Severson. We had a 2 goal lead pretty much the whole game except the last 3 minutes. Really hoping for a win against the Canucks on Tuesday.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Pens had the same problem tonight they did last night, the D took a period off. Last night it was the first, tonight it was the third. That combined with really good defensive play by the Isles and you get two Pens losses.



Just too much Rob Scuderi...


----------



## Sofos

Bruins recall David Pastrnak from the P-Bruins! 

The Pastrnak era begins. Move over, Crosby, here comes the kid! The next great one!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Demers was awesome last night, great first game as a Stars player. He had a beautiful open ice hip check and scored the game winning goal. He also scored an own-goal, but I can't fault him much considering he didn't have any practice time with the team.



What a beauty.


----------



## Pav

^^ How about Seguin getting setup by Kari Lehtonen?



That was a hell of a nice play.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I didn't even get to watch that game, so I haven't seen that, but holy hell that was amazing. They've been trying to get Kari to move the puck more, sometimes he ices it, but that was one of those times where it works.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Just too much Rob Scuderi...



Actually can't blame Scuderi, he was only on the ice for two of the NINE goals the Islanders scored in those two games


----------



## Pav

And then again, some nights Tukka Rask is just outplayed by Marc-Andre Fleury.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> And then again, some nights Tukka Rask is just outplayed by Marc-Andre Fleury.



I was honestly expecting the Boston guys to be in here complaining about the disallowed goals


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> And then again, some nights Tukka Rask is just outplayed by Marc-Andre Fleury.



hah. grumblegrumbleinjuriesgrumblegrumble

that OT winner, Rask really shoulda had.


----------



## MFB

I can't complain, Pens are up their with teams we usually play badly against (much like MON/DET) and I haven't seen any games recently besides our crippling 5-1 loss to the god damn Maple Leafs


----------



## technomancer

Oh ffs this is getting ridiculous. The guy has been with the team for IIRC 3 seasons this year and he's been injured more than he's played.

BENNETT OUT
Forward Beau Bennett will be out for "a couple of weeks" with his lower-body injury, according to coach Johnston. Jayson Megna will get a long look in his place. It's another tough blow for Bennett, who can't seem to shake the injury bug.


----------



## MFB

The hell is wrong with you guys?

Your team is named after a creature that's body is literally able to bounce off ROCKS and yet you're probably the most injury prone in the entire league  If you guys traded for Datysuk and J. Skinner, I don't know if the lines would be able to play together.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> The hell is wrong with you guys?
> 
> Your team is named after a creature that's body is literally able to bounce off ROCKS and yet you're probably the most injury prone in the entire league  If you guys traded for Datysuk and J. Skinner, I don't know if the lines would be able to play together.



Dude and this has been a GOOD year! It's just Bennett and Dupuis... in the past we've had half the freaking defensive core and forwards out and had more AHL than NHL players on the team. And amazingly still won a ton of games


----------



## Sofos

The game against the Penguins was Pastrnak's first NHL game. He is now the youngest NHL player. (Fun fact: The oldest player in the league is also Czech (Jaromir Jagr).

TOI: 7:53
1st: 1:51
2nd: 2:12
3rd: 3:50

His whole line was made of rookies, thus explaining why Julien sat them when the game was on the line. During the 3rd, though, he bumped Pastrnak up to play with Bergeron and Marchand and they showed immediate chemistry. Pastrnak made a fantastic pass to Marchand that should have been a goal. Julien recognized this chemistry and in the first practice since the game, he has promoted Pastrnak to the 1st line with Bergeron and Marchand. There's a couple more days and another practice until Friday's game against Winnipeg, which will be nice for that chemistry to build even more.

Here's that pass:







It really is awesome to watch a player like this from the very beginning. Going to be a fun career, especially with a smile like this! Always smiling and laughing during interviews, great personality, and from what I hear, he is a great leader in the locker room.


----------



## Pav

^ That kid already looks deserving of a little more ice time.



technomancer said:


> Oh ffs this is getting ridiculous. The guy has been with the team for IIRC 3 seasons this year and he's been injured more than he's played.
> 
> BENNETT OUT
> Forward Beau Bennett will be out for "a couple of weeks" with his lower-body injury, according to coach Johnston. Jayson Megna will get a long look in his place. It's another tough blow for Bennett, who can't seem to shake the injury bug.



I could feel it coming.  Though in his defense, they replayed a clip of the hit that hurt him last night and it was about as unlucky as it gets. Someone fell on his leg in the same way we've seen dozens of guys tear their ACLs and you could tell he was frustrated.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I could feel it coming.  Though in his defense, they replayed a clip of the hit that hurt him last night and it was about as unlucky as it gets. Someone fell on his leg in the same way we've seen dozens of guys tear their ACLs and you could tell he was frustrated.



Yeah it was a really unfortunate... nothing about it was his fault but still damn


----------



## Pav

I will admit we looked a little slow this game, but holy shit. The calls have just not gone our way tonight.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

the sky is blue, grass is green, and the Devils lose in shootouts


----------



## Pav

I thought this was a little interesting...were any of you Bruins fans actually upset at losing your typical Black Friday gametime?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...-black-friday-afternoon--video-171346118.html

It may not be a huge deal since they still played later in the day but I can see his point about tradition. As someone who lives in the region, if the NFL ever told the Detroit Lions they weren't playing on Thanksgiving anymore, it would not go over well at all.


----------



## MFB

Sharks gave up 3 goals in the span of about 10 minutes, losing a 5-1 lead. Ooph.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Sharks gave up 3 goals in the span of about 10 minutes, losing a 5-1 lead. Ooph.



Oooph


----------



## AdamMaz

Losing to Buffalo, not just once, but two consecutive nights


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> Losing to Buffalo, not just once, but two consecutive nights



You think that's embarrassing? We can't beat you guys once, and you guys lost to Buffalo, not just once, but two consecutive nights


----------



## protest

Lecavalier is the worst player in the league. He's worse than Rinaldo. 

Paint Macdavid on the side of this, and ride that sum bitch for the rest of the year:


----------



## RustInPeace

You think you know how to tank bro?

Oilers last 10: 0-8-2

We still havent beATEN A ....ING WESTERN CONFERENCE TEAM YET


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I feel bad for Edmonton at this point. They should be doing well between their first line combo of Hall/Nuge/Eberle but they just can't seem to get any wins; no matter how many points they score.

Although, until tonight, Arizona had lost 7 in a row so don't feel too bad


----------



## Sofos

So tonight Pastrnak got his first point  Took a bad angle shot on Anderson and it rebounded to Marchand in the point. Made me so happy, even though we lost.


----------



## technomancer

The Oilers really should be better with the talent they have... I honestly feel bad for the guys on that team sometimes.

And the Pens are starting to look like the Pens with Bennett, Dupuis, Letang, and Goch all out injured


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> The Oilers really should be better with the talent they have... I honestly feel bad for the guys on that team sometimes.
> 
> And the Pens are starting to look like the Pens with Bennett, Dupuis, Letang, and Goch all out injured



Oh and Crosby and Bortuzzo may miss tonight's game due to illness.

Apparently Crosby and Bortuzzo are playing even though they're ill, but Kunitz will be out


----------



## Pav

The Devils broadcast just highlighted their main change thus far: they've brought in Scott Gomez.

God save us all.


----------



## AdamMaz

Thanks for reminding me of that schmuck Gomez' existence


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that schmuck Gomez' existence



At least they ain't paying him... what was it... 5,5 millions? More?

At the lowest salary possible, he can fill a fourth line... I guess lol


----------



## Sofos

And the Bruins are still terrible!

I'm losing faith in Claude Julien. Fast. The last 4 or so games that we've lost, with <5 min on the clock, he puts out Bartkowski (0 goals in 97 games) and the 4th line (4 goals combined this season, and like a -14 combined) with a pure defensive defenseman.

Yeah, Claude, that is EXACTLY how you score goals.


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that schmuck Gomez' existence



In all fairness, he was one of the more noticeable Devils last night. Maybe he'll actually start to play now that he has the weight of millions of dollars off his shoulders.


----------



## RustInPeace

This hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Sofos

Yeah I'm done. See you all when things stop sucking this bad.


----------



## Sofos

Reports are saying the Bruins are in talks with Blues for Oshie. Here's the latest report of offers:

Eriksson+Kelly+Morrow

for

Oshie+2nd round pick


----------



## technomancer

I think the Blues would have to be high to trade Oshie 

Pens acquired Klinkhammer from Arizona yesterday for Philip Samuelsson. With the depth of the defensive prospects I don't mind this trade as Klinkhammer looks like a good physical depth guy... but how many freaking third and fourth liners do we need to pick up when four of our top six forwards are out injured, at least one of them for the season? Seriously when your top two lines have Spaling, Megna, Goc, and Comeau on them MAYBE it's time to try to get a top six forward into the lineup. It's time to bite the bullet and move Martin (who is on the last year of his deal and has said he doesn't intend to resign here) and let some of the NHL ready prospects play and sure up the top six 

It boggles my mind to think what Crosby or Malkin could have been doing for all of these years if either of them had had a real scoring winger on their line...


----------



## technomancer

Awesome, another hit to the chest and we've got a 5 minute major and a game misconduct for Sill. Oh and the call was elbowing but the hit was with his shoulder


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I have nothing against Gomez. Hope he works out here, because we could use it. Still need someone to score in shootouts.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Sofos said:


> Yeah I'm done. See you all when things stop sucking this bad.



C'mon, dude, you're only 5th in your division and your record in the last 10 games is 4-5-1. Plus we all know you're gonna keep coming back to this thread  I'm mean if the Oilers guy can take it


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs are now 1-5-1 in their last 7

Hope that they'll bounce back


----------



## Sofos

Gothic Headhunter said:


> C'mon, dude, you're only 5th in your division and your record in the last 10 games is 4-5-1. Plus we all know you're gonna keep coming back to this thread  I'm mean if the Oilers guy can take it



yeahhhh i kinda had a few too many to drink that night (blowing a lead like that can do that to a guy i guess)

my apologies everyone!

Also, David Pastrnak was sent back to the AHL today  but it's ok, cuz this happened:


----------



## RustInPeace

we WON A GAME!


----------



## Vostre Roy

RustInPeace said:


> we WON A GAME!



Poor team who loose to you


----------



## RustInPeace

San Jose 

Two things happened that hopefully are a sign of things changing:

Justin Schultz (remember when EVERYONE wanted to sign this guy a few years back?) played 13 minutes, and not 23 minutes like the past 11 games. He has been brutal and is a solid 3rd pairing Offensive Dman at best.

Fayne and Klefbom played 23 minutes instead of 13 - our best d pair all year that has seen limited minutes 

Management has been kool-aid high on J Shultz since we signed him, and I think management was pressuring the coaching staff to play him so much, with terrible results.

ACCOUNTABILITY has finally been achieved!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Keith Kincade made 37 saves on 39 shots against the blackhawks in his first start in the NHL. This kid's got a future in the NHL. 

And if nothing else, the Devils get a point and their penalty kill percentage goes up a bit.


----------



## protest

Flyers stole a point last night in a crucial game against the Blue Jackets. If they had just lost in regulation they would've gained 2 points on Columbus for the race to last place.


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Flyers stole a point last night in a crucial game against the Blue Jackets. If they had just lost in regulation they would've gained 2 points on Columbus for the race to last place.



The battle for McDavid


----------



## AdamMaz

This photo is absolutely heartbreaking. 

Legend Guy Lafleur paying his respects to his idol Jean Beliveau at his wake a couple of days ago.


----------



## Pav

Just throwing this out there...this season is kinda boring so far. No lockout, no epidemic of suspensions, no teams or players out there really surprising anyone right now. Just a steady stream of guys getting the mumps.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Just throwing this out there...this season is kinda boring so far. No lockout, no epidemic of suspensions, no teams or players out there really surprising anyone right now. Just a steady stream of guys getting the mumps.


Makes you wish Tortorella were still coaching


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> Just throwing this out there...this season is kinda boring so far. No lockout, no epidemic of suspensions, no teams or players out there really surprising anyone right now. Just a steady stream of guys getting the mumps.



No lockout? Gee what a shame.
No epidemic of suspensions? Aw shucks, if only players weren't finally getting the message.
Teams surprising anyone? Maybe look at the Islanders being 19-9, or Nashville being 18-7. Hell, Colorado coming off one of their best seasons going 9-13. Calgary has more points right now than San Jose!

There's definitely some upsets there, but you have to look for them or else they just kind of glazed over as you go, "Oh another win for the Predators, isn't that nice"


----------



## Pav

I will give you the Calgary Flames, no one could have expected them to not suck. The Islanders and Predators don't really surprise me though, both teams have been looking to take the next step and *finally* seem to be doing so.


----------



## protest

No surprises??? The Oilers are in last....oh wait


----------



## RustInPeace

Goal of the Year? Senators' Ryan scores a beauty - Sportsnet.ca

BOBBY


----------



## protest

I saw that last night, I said eww like 7 times lol.


----------



## RustInPeace

2 weeks after getting a vote of confidence from the top players, Edmonton has fired coach Dallas Eakins, with GM MacTavish stepping in has head coach and with our AHL affiliate head coach Todd Nelson coming in as well as assistant and future head coach.

Derp.


----------



## MFB

Hey now, at least if you meet McGuire you have the chance to make a wish after rubbing his head


----------



## Sofos

If anyone is/was the problem in Edmonton, it's MacTavish. He has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## AdamMaz

Enter: Tortorella?


----------



## RustInPeace

Just to let you guys know how absolutely crazy this town is about hockey, this is happening: Letter to Darryl Katz in SUN by Kevin Lowe - GoFundMe


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

people are paying more for that sign than they ever would for hockey tickets


----------



## protest

I feel bad for Edmonton fans. That organization should absolutely be ashamed of itself. They've had 7 top 10 picks in the past 8 drafts, including 3 firsts in a row, and they're going to be there again this year. The NHL should have a rule that if you reach that level of bad your team gets demoted to the AHL


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils defenseman Damon Severson is out for 4-5 weeks with a fracture. 

We're f ucked.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas played a nearly complete game against the Canucks Wednesday, really hoping they've turned a corner... Still not very optimistic though.


----------



## protest

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Devils defenseman Damon Severson is out for 4-5 weeks with a fracture.
> 
> We're f ucked.



If you ....ers wind up with McDavid or Eichel I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> 2 weeks after getting a vote of confidence from the top players, Edmonton has fired coach Dallas Eakins, with GM MacTavish stepping in has head coach and with our AHL affiliate head coach Todd Nelson coming in as well as assistant and future head coach.
> 
> Derp.



I can't say the GM is going to be a better choice, but realistically the players that gave him a vote of confidence aren't winning games on a talent-loaded team. So either the players weren't doing what they were being told which is a coaching problem, or the system he was using doesn't work which is also a coaching problem


----------



## Pav

Marc-Andre Fleury > every other goalie right now

I've never seen him play like this. Lights out.


----------



## Sofos

it's so weird. considering i'm used to his very common "going behind the net to play the puck and just forget about playing hockey for a few seconds while the other team scores an open net goal" tactic.

meanwhile Rask is mediocre this year, Florida is in the playoffs, and Nashville and the Isles are 2 of the best teams

what is happening to our world?


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> meanwhile Rask is mediocre this year, Florida is in the playoffs, and Nashville and the Isles are 2 of the best teams
> 
> what is happening to our world?


By this logic, we can assume the Maple Leafs are winning the cup this year?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Hey, the devils still lose in shootouts, so not everything's changed  

Although I would like to see a leafs/bruins series in the playoffs. Could be interesting.


----------



## Sofos

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Hey, the devils still lose in shootouts, so not everything's changed
> 
> Although I would like to see a leafs/bruins series in the playoffs. Could be interesting.



If we even make the Playoffs :/

And I still remember last time we met in the playoffs <3 watch the highlights at least 3 times a week


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I am very very glad to be proven wrong 

So AdamMaz just might be on to something


----------



## Sofos

Just when I thought I couldn't be more disappointed in the Bruins, they prove me wrong again.


----------



## MFB

Florida has a better record than the Bruins at the moment, what the fvck is happening. Toronto is 4th in our Division, behind Montreal and Detroit. This is some crazy shit.


----------



## Sofos

Do I like the Blackhawks? Hell no
Do I think this is the greatest thing ever made? Absolutely


----------



## Pav

I wish hockey rivalries were more prevalant IRL. I just had a customer come into my workplace...the guy was wearing a zip-up Bruins jacket. When he notices me (I always wear the same Penguins hoodie to work) he stops and goes, "you're a PENS fan?!? Ugh, I'm sorry..."

I couldn't help but smile as I resisted the urge to say "don't apologize good sir, my team is doing substantially better than yours right now!"  They were your typical friendly little jabs between strangers but it's a shame there aren't more people who even recognize what I'm wearing since I live in the middle of Red Wings County.

Though if the guy had been a Flyers fan, blood would have likely been spilled.

Edit: the Dallas Stars have 20 minutes to get things together before they become the butt of some serious future jokes.


----------



## RustInPeace

I had faith that the Oil would find a way to lose that.


----------



## Pav

I turned the game on just after Taylor Hall made it 5-2. I was expecting the Oilers to scrape out a 5-4 or 5-3 win but then...my goodness. I feel bad for finding them almost humorously bad, but just when you think the Oil have nowhere else to go but up, they still manage to drop trou at center ice and shit all over their fanbase.  Is Taylor Hall really such a coach killer...?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Holy shit I can't believe I just noticed this
Devils' coach Peter DeBoer






Kevin Spacey from The Usual Suspects





_the greatest trick the devils ever pulled was convincing the world that they sucked, and then like that... they were in the playoffs_


----------



## MFB

ARI/VAN game is half-way through the 2nd, and it's 1-5. First period ended at 1-3, Smith has been pulled and Dubnyk goes in. 

Arizona needs some talent desperately, they weren't this bad last season


----------



## RustInPeace

Taylor Hall is NOT a coach killer by any means.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury > every other goalie right now


This statement is under contest after that Barkov shootout goal


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Went to the Devils' game tonight. Carolina put up a fight and the devils acted as if they could win with 1 goal. Yet another shootout loss. 

I did get a great view of the fight though. Tootoo beat the shit out of some guy, it's nice to know someone on the team is still physical.


----------



## Sofos

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Went to the Devils' game tonight. Carolina put up a fight and the devils acted as if they could win with 1 goal. Yet another shootout loss.
> 
> I did get a great view of the fight though. Tootoo beat the shit out of some guy, it's nice to know someone on the team is still physical.



Tootoo is one of my favourites. Wish the Bruins had picked him up (hopefully we can still get Nolan)

Btw, Bruins won another game. WE'RE GOING STREAKING!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Pav said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury > every other goalie right now
> 
> I've never seen him play like this. Lights out.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils fire coach Peter DeBoer

DeBoer's gone, which is a good move, but Lamoriello coaching could very easily bite us in the ass. Either way, he should do better than DeBoer, who somehow managed to score first and lose all the time. 

That article does a great job of briefly summing up why the Devils aren't what they used to be.


----------



## technomancer

Well this sounds like cluster f*ck...

New Jersey Devils name Adam Oates, Scott Stevens to replace Peter DeBoer - NHL.com - News

co-head coaches should give a clear vision to the structure of the team's system


----------



## Pav

I found it confusing. Who looked at Adam Oates' time in Wahington and said hell yeah, let's get that guy!?


----------



## AdamMaz

Even with the two divided on the forwards and defenseman... the hell? Do they alternate assuming the role of primary decision maker...?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Pav said:


> I found it confusing. Who looked at Adam Oates' time in Wahington and said hell yeah, let's get that guy!?



He's still an improvement 

I don't have high hopes for the coaching situation. Most of the problems I've seen are on the players. I do think Stevens is gonna be a great mentor for the young defensive core we have right now. Anyone remember this?


----------



## Sofos

No matter how bad the Bruins are, at least we can still find solace in the fact that Toronto will be worse  leading 4-2 going into the 3rd period. Only allow the Panthers 6 shots on goal in the 3rd period. 4 of those 6 were goals. Panthers outshot Toronto 34-22 and outfaceoffed them 43-21. good job, Toronto!


----------



## MFB

Looks like the B's have to play against the Red Wings without Bergeron and Lucic.

This is gonna be a joke.


----------



## AdamMaz

I wonder how many times Nyquist will be able to skate around the entire zone before scoring...


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Looks like the B's have to play against the Red Wings without Bergeron and Lucic.
> 
> This is gonna be a joke.



Don't forget, we also called up Caron and gave away Matt Fraser for literally nothing to the Oilers (waivers). 

I don't even wanna watch this game. Back to my Taiwanese Metalcore I go


----------



## Sofos

Wait did we really just win that one? WITH SKILL? WHAT?

outshot Detroit 45-30. Wow.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Holy shit Devils beat the Pens 3-1. Defense keeps looking better. 

Apparently Stars beat the Rangers as well and brought their streak to an end. It's been a good day for me


----------



## Pav

Apparently, we suck at the moment. This situation of 5+ AHL call-ups at forward is feeling all too familiar.


----------



## RustInPeace

1 win in the last 20 games for the Oilers


----------



## Vostre Roy

RustInPeace said:


> 1 win in the last 20 games for the Oilers



Y'are still going to have a better season than the 89-90 edition of the Nordiques. If that can make you feel any better

1989


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Apparently, we suck at the moment. This situation of 5+ AHL call-ups at forward is feeling all too familiar.



And 3 AHL callups starting on defense...


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> I found it confusing. Who looked at Adam Oates' time in Wahington and said hell yeah, let's get that guy!?



After watching him with the Caps for 2 seasons, I feel bad for the Devils.


----------



## Xaios

Figures. I start paying attention to hockey again at the beginning of December. At that point, Vancouver is tied for 1st in the Western Conference. _As soon as I start watching again_, they go on a huge skid. Getting to feel like the only way Vancouver can play well is if I don't know about it.


----------



## RustInPeace

We beat the freakin Kings, wtf?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

JD27 said:


> After watching him with the Caps for 2 seasons, I feel bad for the Devils.



Wait, didn't the Caps under Oates finish at around .500 both years? I never watch their games but I thought I saw that on hockey night live or something. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

RustInPeace said:


> We beat the freakin Kings, wtf?



Everyone is beating the Kings


----------



## RustInPeace

Youre welcome, Pens.


----------



## technomancer

^ if his +/- numbers were coming from any team but the Oilers I would be worried 

Now hopefully with this trade they will GET MALKIN THE FVCK OFF THE WING!!!!!


----------



## AdamMaz

Any bets on how long Perron will last before succumbing to the Penguins injury curse?


----------



## Sofos

Czechs out of WJC, which means one thing


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Starting to think Michael Ryder is cursed by a gypsy or something. I'd take him off of powerplays and bring that kid from the AHL back up.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently Perron brought some suck with him from the Oilers 

(seriously not his fault as he had the only goal, but damn )


----------



## MFB

Seeing a lot of big upsets on the score sheets today.

Dallas' 7-1 over Minnesota
Arizona's 6-3 over Columbus
Winnipeg's 5-1 over Toronto


----------



## ElysianGuitars

That game against Minnesota tonight was just amazing. They just never quit bombarding. and even when up 7-1 were still blocking shots. Line brawl in the 2nd was great too... That's the kind of game that gets a coach fired... If it weren't the 2nd night of a B2B I'd imagine it would with the dumpster fire of a season the Wild seem to be having.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Apparently Perron brought some suck with him from the Oilers


Unless you're talking about the team as a whole, I have no clue what you're talking about from having watched the first two periods...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

MFB said:


> Seeing a lot of big upsets on the score sheets today.
> 
> Dallas' 7-1 over Minnesota
> Arizona's 6-3 over Columbus
> Winnipeg's 5-1 over Toronto



So many high scoring games

Devils 5-2 over Flyers
Rangers 6-1 over Sabers
Preds 7-6 over Kings

Last night was ridiculous for hockey, wish I could've watched a game or 2


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Unless you're talking about the team as a whole, I have no clue what you're talking about from having watched the first two periods...



It was a joke... the entire Pens team looked flat for large parts of that game


----------



## Sofos

Bruins keep getting worse. Who gets the boot first: Chiarelli or Julien?


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Bruins keep getting worse. Who gets the boot first: Chiarelli or Julien?



Don't worry, I'm sure they'll beat the Pens on Wednesday


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they'll beat the Pens on Wednesday



I kinda hope you guys plaster us like 7-1, maybe then something will happen


----------



## Pav

Could go either way, we're alternating between decent team efforts and complete trash these days.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Just realized last night that every game the Stars play in Chicago this season is on the 2nd night of a B2B. How the hell does that happen? That should never happen at all! Basically gifting Chicago some easier games versus a division rival. Absurd.

That being said, Jamie Benn scored the first goal, and Dallas had a solid 1st period. Hopefully they can keep playing well tonight.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Could go either way, we're alternating between decent team efforts and complete trash these days.





I'm hoping this couple of day break will let the guys that are on the cusp get back in the lineup and let them get some solid practice in to help the team be more cohesive.


----------



## Vostre Roy

ElysianGuitars said:


> Just realized last night that every game the Stars play in Chicago this season is on the 2nd night of a B2B. How the hell does that happen? That should never happen at all! Basically gifting Chicago some easier games versus a division rival. Absurd.



Had to dig through the thread, but someone pointed out that its happening for other teams too



Sofos said:


> Every single Bruins/Habs games comes on a day 2 of a back to back. Every single one.





AdamMaz said:


> After you pointed this out, I noticed that of the 4(?) meetings this year, Boston always plays the night before and the Habs only once



IMO they should be able to avoid such things


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas can't buy a PP tonight... The Hacks get gifted so many phantom calls tonight, then do the same things Dallas got called for and no call. For example, Dallas got a too many men call earlier for something completely borderline, then during the third Chicago does the exact same thing, no call. Several Chicago trips also not called, just annoying. Glad Dallas is on top right now.

Edit: yep, 0 PP's for Dallas tonight. Numerous Chicago trips, dives, etc. Still got a point, but deserved both.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Lindback in net literally means 4 goals or more for the opposing team every single time  how the hell did Nill think he was an NHL capable goalie?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils beat the Sabres 4-1 and have back to back wins for the first time since November. Elias also had his 1,000th point. He's just awesome, still one of the greatest guys on the ice.

Also, I love this thread, but I kinda wish there were some Wild or Senators fans in here or something. It's mostly just Pens and Bruins


----------



## technomancer

You know your team is in great shape when Spaling / Sill are serving as left wing on the second line in practice


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> I kinda hope you guys plaster us like 7-1, maybe then something will happen



See, told you the Pens would blow the game


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> See, told you the Pens would blow the game



Honestly that should have been all Pens, but Tuukka :O

also, the no goal where McQuaid ran Tuukka was kinda BS, and the OT goal was definitely above crossbar, BUT I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Honestly that should have been all Pens, but Tuukka :O
> 
> also, the no goal where McQuaid ran Tuukka was kinda BS, and the OT goal was definitely above crossbar, BUT I'LL TAKE IT!



Good to see I'm not biased, I thought both of those were BS 

And yeah Rask was freaking insane last night


----------



## Pav

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Also, I love this thread, but I kinda wish there were some Wild or Senators fans in here or something. It's mostly just Pens and Bruins


Oh I know, we have seem to have so few dedicated hockey fans around here.  Pens, Bruins and our Habs-following friends from Qc.

Speaking of which, it's about time we played a half-decent game last night.  Without Price, that wouldn't have gone to OT.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was on-and-off falling asleep during the 2nd period on


----------



## technomancer

All right I realize it was Suter on Downie, but how the hell do you throw a deliberate elbow into a guy's head and lay him out with no penalty? Seriously that was just atrocious officiating, if the players had been reversed Downie would have gotten a 5 minute major and a game misconduct. I don't care who it is, a deliberate elbow to the head should not be let go with no call


----------



## Sofos

This Pastrnak kid is something else. Past 2 games: 4 goals, +5, 2 GWG, 9 SOG. And his goals are BEAUTIFUL:

Saturday @ Philly:

1st NHL goal:


2nd of the night (watch his awesome drop pass):


He also had a chance at a hat trick but held the puck a second too long with an empty net :/

Tuesday vs Tampa Bay (was on ice for all 4 goals for, 0 against):

Both goals from tonight:



Not too bad for the youngest player in the league (18)

EDIT: He also lead all Bruins forwards with 17:10 TOI. Next closest was Krejci (16:48)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils miraculously beat the Kings 5-3

Hopefully they can play like that on Friday as well


----------



## Sofos

Meanwhile Bruins have won 5 in a row. Undefeated in the Pastrnak era!


----------



## Sofos

I can't decide which is a bigger surprise: Preds being #1 in the West or the Isles being #1 in the East


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> I can't decide which is a bigger surprise: Preds being #1 in the West or the Isles being #1 in the East



Having seen a lot of the Islanders, it doesn't surprise me. They have been a good team with lousy goaltending and mediocre defense for the last couple years, and they fixed both those problems.

That and to get to first they had to play a Pens team that can't win a game for first place to save their lives  Seriously, they blew a 2-0 lead to lose 6-3 last night  Watching Ehrhoff/Harrington playing traffic cones for Okposo to skate around and score three goals was awesome... and let's not forget Downie having a meltdown and taking a stupid penalty with 3 minutes left in a 4-3 game. Just a brilliant performance by the Pens last night. The only things that looked good last night were the power play and Crosby's line.


----------



## technomancer

Also, going to predict a three game losing streak for the Pens: Islanders, Rangers, Flyers. They will however rally to beat the Blackhawks on Wednesday.


----------



## MFB

I wish I could defend the Pens but those are usually the o es they lose to so I can't even try


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Devils beat the Sabres 4-1 and have back to back wins for the first time since November. Elias also had his 1,000th point. He's just awesome, still one of the greatest guys on the ice.
> 
> Also, I love this thread, but I kinda wish there were some *Wild* or Senators fans in here or something. It's mostly just Pens and Bruins



Don't have much to post about. The second I think we're doing well, someone re-ignites the dumpster fire.

But we got a 7-0 win, right? _Right?_


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I wish I could defend the Pens but those are usually the o es they lose to so I can't even try


----------



## technomancer

Two down, one to go


----------



## Sofos

It's official: 2016 Winter Classic: Bruins vs Habs at Gillette Stadium. I am SO there


----------



## Pav

They really gotta start mixing up the teams a little more IMO. I'm worried I'm going to see the Pens play in their fifth Winter Classic soon while most of the league has yet to get a chance. Howver, Bruins/Habs should be pretty damn good.



technomancer said:


> Also, going to predict a three game losing streak for the Pens: Islanders, Rangers, Flyers. They will however rally to beat the Blackhawks on Wednesday.



Damn you an your unfortunately accurate predictions.


----------



## technomancer

I'm just so disgusted with the team I can't put it into words 

That said it could be worse, I could have kept my half season tickets...


----------



## technomancer

Now to see if the rest of my prediction comes true... or if the Pens continue to suck against the Hawks tonight


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars just keep middling along... Think they're like 1 point or so out of the playoffs, not bad enough for a good draft pick, and it'll probably come down to the wire whether they get in or not... The Dallas Stars way.


----------



## technomancer

Crap and Malkin and Letang are both out  That may negatively impact my prediction 

EDIT: Nice hook on Perron that prevented a goal with no call


----------



## AdamMaz

Looking at the league standings with the playoffs in mind, I'm pleasantly surprised to see the Jets are doing well and generally surprised to see the Kings sitting where they are. Calgary getting in would be nice! Not expecting the East to change much.


----------



## technomancer

And Crosby and Malkin are both injured and not going to the All Star game... actually wish Fleury wasn't either as he has not looked sharp and could use the rest.


----------



## RustInPeace

AdamMaz said:


> Looking at the league standings with the playoffs in mind, I'm pleasantly surprised to see the Jets are doing well and generally surprised to see the Kings sitting where they are. Calgary getting in would be nice! Not expecting the East to change much.



I think I'll be cheering for the Jets come playoffs and they are in (which looks like a pretty good chance).


----------



## Sofos

I'm hoping for a Preds vs Isles final. Pipedream probably but could be amazing


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> I'm hoping for a Preds vs Isles final. Pipedream probably but could be amazing


I would love to see that!


----------



## Pav

Is that a hope or are you guys actually expecting Nashville to eliminate teams like Chicago or LA? I would love to see a less "typical" team like the Predators make the final but IMO I don't see them getting past the Blackhawks. Not this year at least. Maybe next year when Filip Forsberg becomes a legitimate superstar.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Is that a hope or are you guys actually expecting Nashville to eliminate teams like Chicago or LA? I would love to see a less "typical" team like the Predators make the final


Hope, for exactly that reason.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils are actually starting to look halfway decent. Winning in a shootout like they did last night is huge for this team.

Thoughts on the Friday night game Techno?


----------



## protest

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Devils are actually starting to look halfway decent. Winning in a shootout like they did last night is huge for this team.
> 
> Thoughts on the Friday night game Techno?



Keep winning. I want more ping pong balls.


----------



## technomancer

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Devils are actually starting to look halfway decent. Winning in a shootout like they did last night is huge for this team.
> 
> Thoughts on the Friday night game Techno?



I don't know. The Pens just look scattered, so it wouldn't surprise me to see them blow another one.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

If memory serves, the Pens have a pretty bad record in the Rock, something like 1-5 in the last 6 games there. Hoping for a win, but I'm not gonna be surprised if it ends up being Pens 5 Devils 1


----------



## technomancer

Gothic Headhunter said:


> If memory serves, the Pens have a pretty bad record in the Rock, something like 1-5 in the last 6 games there. Hoping for a win, but I'm not gonna be surprised if it ends up being Pens 5 Devils 1



Yep but sadly it also wouldn't surprise me if it was Devils 5 Pens 1 

It just seems like sometimes the Pens are really good at going to the net and screening goalies and getting traffic in front and when they do they are unstoppable... but it's random guess work if they're going to do it or not.


----------



## MFB

At least you've got Hornqvist back?


----------



## Braden717

Pens had a beautiful comeback on that one!


----------



## AdamMaz

*DESTROYED*

[YOUTUBEVID]1AxXjDSxHkg[/YOUTUBEVID]



Should bring back some memories for the Pens fans...


----------



## technomancer

Penguins: Making Mediocre Goaltenders Look Unbeatable


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs: Helping mediocre teams to get back on the winning road.

No need to thanks us Sabres


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Vostre Roy said:


> Habs: Helping mediocre teams to get back on the winning road.
> 
> No need to thanks us Sabres



If I was a betting man, I'd be broke right now


----------



## MFB

In more upsetting news in "Teams that shouldn't have BUT DID!" Edmonton beat San Jose in a shootout the other night, 5-4. Fvcking ridiculous.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> In more upsetting news in "Teams that shouldn't have BUT DID!" Edmonton beat San Jose in a shootout the other night, 5-4. Fvcking ridiculous.



Yeah curious to see which version of the Pens shows up against Edmonton tonight


----------



## MFB

With Malkin coming back, and Sid back as well, hopefully the scoring kind. I don't care what team I have to live through to see Edmonton lose again, I will have my vengeance.


----------



## RustInPeace

Seeing Perron play on the pens is like seeing your ex gf out on the town with a new guy and having a great time.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> Seeing Perron play on the pens is like seeing your ex gf out on the town with a new guy and having a great time.



Same with Fraser leaving the Bruins and going to Oilers for free. He's doing a lot better than he was with Boston because he's being used correctly :| I like Claude, but he has no idea what he's doing with offensive talent, and that scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Sofos

LOL Penguins.

Teams that did better than the Penguins today:
Edmonton
Toronto
Buffalo
Arizona
Columbus
And many others not named Colorado


----------



## AdamMaz

When did Detroit make their way to #1 in the East? Hell of a quiet ascension


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars couldn't even beat Buffalo :laugh: Awful team. There's no reason for them to be this bad, but they are.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> LOL Penguins.
> 
> Teams that did better than the Penguins today:
> Edmonton
> Toronto
> Buffalo
> Arizona
> Columbus
> And many others not named Colorado



For some reason Greiss just sucks against Vancouver... saddest thing is it was really 6-0 but he got lucky on a whistle. One of the only Pens games I've actually turned off early 

That said it would be nice to see some actual consistency from the Pens at this point...


----------



## MFB

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars couldn't even beat Buffalo :laugh: Awful team. There's no reason for them to be this bad, but they are.



Lindback in goal/whomever that new goalie they called up was usually spells disaster, and a BTB with the Rangers doesn't end well either


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Lindback in goal


You could have ended your justification successfully on that note alone


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MFB said:


> Lindback in goal/whomever that new goalie they called up was usually spells disaster, and a BTB with the Rangers doesn't end well either



Surprisingly, the B2B with the Rangers did end well, as did the Boston game last night


----------



## MFB

I know. I figured it'd be a blow out since both teams have the potential to put up high numbers but came down to a 3-2. The B's game could have gone either way since we're both in about the same position in our divisions, but I would have preferred something less than 5-3.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MFB said:


> I know. I figured it'd be a blow out since both teams have the potential to put up high numbers but came down to a 3-2. The B's game could have gone either way since we're both in about the same position in our divisions, but I would have preferred something less than 5-3.



Hey, would have been 4-3 without that fluke ENG! That was such a weird play.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Nill just traded Lindback+Conditional 3rd to Buffalo for Enroth, wow. I think the Jets-Buffalo trade made Nill make a trade today. I won't know what to do with myself if Dallas finds themselves in a proper 1A-1B goalie situation


----------



## AdamMaz

That second trade for the goalies is like taking three steps backwards after taking one forward


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> That second trade for the goalies is like taking three steps backwards after taking one forward



It's obvious, Lindback=Buffalo starter, tank is absolutely on. Lindback in net would mean they'd not have to risk winning any games


----------



## technomancer

Seems the Pens showed up last night against Detroit... hopefully they continue to do so. It was nice to see them working and getting some net front presence again.

It also made a huge difference getting Comeau back and putting Bennett back in the lineup. With Downie and Lapierre both on the 4th line they become a credible scoring threat and a huge upgrade from the combinations like Sill / Ebbett / Adams that they were using previously.

Now the real question: can they do it two nights in a row


----------



## technomancer

Only the Pens can blow a 2 goal lead in less than 5 minutes (and a 3-0 lead in a period)


----------



## technomancer

Does anybody else remember when Fleury used to be good in the shootout?


----------



## Pav

Yes. But now he's good during regulation, and I think I prefer it this way.  I mean, Crawford only stopped one in the SO.


----------



## AxeHappy

technomancer said:


> Only the Pens can blow a 2 goal lead in less than 5 minutes (and a 3-0 lead in a period)



As a Leafs' fan, I have to, sadly, disagree.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AxeHappy said:


> As a Leafs' fan, I have to, sadly, disagree.



Stars too.


----------



## technomancer

Ok only team in the playoff race


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Jamie Benn got his first career hat trick today  Stars up 4-0 after 2 on the Blues.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Jamie Benn got his first career hat trick today  Stars up 4-0 after 2 on the Blues.



Good to see somebody's team had a good night


----------



## Vostre Roy

Not much to say about the Habs. Standing on top feels good, but would feel better if they'd play better agains't teams like Sabres, Oilers and Leafs.

Beside that, its a bitchin' good year for sure. Price is at his prime, Galchy is looking better and better and overall, all players seems to put the effort to win the games.

Hard to believe that two years ago, they were dead last in the eastern conference.


----------



## protest

Going to the Flyers game on Thursday. I've been on the tank bandwagon for a while now, but I'd like to see a couple 4 point nights from Giroux and Voracek since I'll be there lol.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Not much to say about the Habs. Standing on top feels good, but would feel better if they'd play better agains't teams like Sabres, Oilers and Leafs.


I'm ok with those considering they've been beating very good teams in tight low-scoring games, much more encouraging


----------



## RustInPeace

Game day prediction: Oilers will dominate the B's tonite.. in the GA column.

Have mercy, please!


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> I'm ok with those considering they've been beating very good teams in tight low-scoring games, much more encouraging



Agreed, but given last game's result, I reiiterate my point lol

Wonder how bad Emelin injury will be, we've been lucky so far this year injury wise, but lost two starting defensemen in the last two games with Gonchar. Time for the youngsters to shine


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Game day prediction: Oilers will dominate the B's tonite.. in the GA column.
> 
> Have mercy, please!





I'm predicting the Pens will lose at least 2 of their next 4, and if I'm wrong I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RustInPeace

Cant believe we pulled off that win. BOOMSHAKAYAKUPOV!!!


----------



## technomancer

I'll tell you the officiating in the NHL is a fvcking joke... so two hand slashing someone in the arm or leg is apparently not a penalty, but you one hand and break a guy's stick and it's an instant call. W T F


----------



## technomancer

So the Pens managed to hold off their end of game collapse until the last two minutes so the Blues didn't have time to score four goals


----------



## Pav

We played upwards of a solid 50 minutes last night. We're getting there.


----------



## technomancer

This is interesting

Penguins eye move for former center Staal | TribLIVE

That said I don't think Staal has been playing well enough to warrant a $6 million salary, and he's been injured A LOT since getting to Carolina.


----------



## MFB

Not to mention, isn't Eric the superstar of the Staal's?

He'd be more apt to get close to $6M, but that's still a good chunk of change for someone who'd most likely be a third liner


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Not to mention, isn't Eric the superstar of the Staal's?
> 
> He'd be more apt to get close to $6M, but that's still a good chunk of change for someone who'd most likely be a third liner



Thing is Jordan was offered the same deal by the Pens, and the way he was playing when he was here I would say he was worth it... but he hasn't shown that level of play in his entire tenure with Carolina. He was one of the best shut down centers in the league when he was traded.

EDIT: Hurricanes GM Ron Francis says they aren't moving Jordan Staal, so it may be a moot point


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> Thing is Jordan was offered the same deal by the Pens, and the way he was playing when he was here I would say he was worth it... but he hasn't shown that level of play in his entire tenure with Carolina. He was one of the best shut down centers in the league when he was traded.
> 
> EDIT: Hurricanes GM Ron Francis says they aren't moving Jordan Staal, so it may be a moot point



Staal was really good, but no where close to one of the best. I'd even say Malkin was better when he was really on his game.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils win 4 games in a row for the first time in 2 years. It's about time.


----------



## 3074326

bulletbass man said:


> Staal was really good, but no where close to one of the best. I'd even say Malkin was better when he was really on his game.



He was the best at what he did and what the Pens desperately need right now. He shuts down the other team's best players, kills penalties, plays hard and puts up decent numbers at the same time. 

Malkin was easily better, but they had different roles and play different games. Staal, when in the role best suited for him, is a dominant third line center with the potential to take over games. But in a much different way than Malkin.

Doesn't matter though because 1) the Canes aren't trading him and 2) The Pens would need to clear lots of cap.


----------



## Pav

I wouldn't really care to bring Jordan Staal back. Not only is that a shitload of cap space for another center but even as a top-six center in Carolina, he's registered something like 18 more points than Brandon Sutter has playing third line for the Pens in the three years since the trade. I love Staalsy but I feel like his market value has overtaken his actual performance.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are gonna do something stupid tonight like win... Just watch... They don't have a chance in hell to make the playoffs, but they're too prideful to properly try to tank....


----------



## 3074326

Toronto trades Winnik (50% salary retained) to Pittsburgh for Sill, 2016 2nd round pick and 2015 4th round pick

Both teams get what they want. Pens add a big third liner who can fill in the top 6 and kill penalties, and also chip in 30-40 points. Leafs get a nice couple picks for their rebuild.

Zach Sill is meaningless. Not an NHL player. 

Jets trade a 2016 3rd and conditional 2015 6th round pick to Carolina for Jiri Tlusty. 

Good trade for the Jets, seems underwhelming for the Canes.


----------



## technomancer

While I like the acquisition of Winnik for this season, and Sill was worth a bag of pucks, I am less than thrilled with losing picks when the Pens have nothing worth talking about in the system at forward. That said if they manage extend Winnik it's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Canes getting a 1st and a prospect for Sekera is insanity.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah pricing of trades / contracts for UFAs has been going insane.

Also YAY the Pens actually won A GAME against the Caps this season 

That said Ovi's temper tantrum going off the ice after the game was priceless


----------



## bulletbass man

3074326 said:


> He was the best at what he did and what the Pens desperately need right now. He shuts down the other team's best players, kills penalties, plays hard and puts up decent numbers at the same time.
> 
> Malkin was easily better, but they had different roles and play different games. Staal, when in the role best suited for him, is a dominant third line center with the potential to take over games. But in a much different way than Malkin.
> 
> Doesn't matter though because 1) the Canes aren't trading him and 2) The Pens would need to clear lots of cap.



Malkin's just as good if not better at doing all of those things. The difference is he can also point up 100 points if he's used in an offensive role with the right crew. Staal was good, but when you consider his current contract Shero did a good job in letting him go. Staal is a third line center or a top 6 winger, but he ain't worth the cash he's making these days.


----------



## technomancer

bulletbass man said:


> Malkin's just as good if not better at doing all of those things. The difference is he can also point up 100 points if he's used in an offensive role with the right crew. Staal was good, but when you consider his current contract Shero did a good job in letting him go. Staal is a third line center or a top 6 winger, but he ain't worth the cash he's making these days.



Shero offered him the exact same contract that Carolina signed him to


----------



## technomancer

And so end any rumors of Jagr returning to Pittsburgh: he is now a Florida Panther

Jaromir Jagr traded to Florida Panthers by New Jersey Devils - 2015 NHL Trade Deadline


----------



## MFB

The Maple Leafs traded for Nathan Horton. Yes, the same Nathan Horton that didn't play a single game with the Columbus Blue Jackets due to a degenerative back issue.


----------



## AdamMaz

What it does for the Leafs is frees cap space.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

technomancer said:


> And so end any rumors of Jagr returning to Pittsburgh: he is now a Florida Panther
> 
> Jaromir Jagr traded to Florida Panthers by New Jersey Devils - 2015 NHL Trade Deadline



Not happy about it. Jagr was a real presence on the ice, and except Tootoo, no one on the Devils (forwards) is a physical as him. We should have at least gotten a 1st round draft pick. Still, hope things work out with Jagr and the Panthers.


----------



## technomancer

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Not happy about it. Jagr was a real presence on the ice, and except Tootoo, no one on the Devils (forwards) is a physical as him. We should have at least gotten a 1st round draft pick. Still, hope things work out with Jagr and the Panthers.



I don't think there was any chance of anyone giving up a first round pick for a 43 year old rental, even Jagr


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> What it does for the Leafs is frees cap space.



I don't see how. Horton made 5.3 million vs. Clarkson's 5.25 million, so it freed up a very measly amount in the scheme of things; is it technically SOME cap space, yes. Is it enough to really do anything with? Not that I can imagine how.


----------



## bulletbass man

MFB said:


> I don't see how. Horton made 5.3 million vs. Clarkson's 5.25 million, so it freed up a very measly amount in the scheme of things; is it technically SOME cap space, yes. Is it enough to really do anything with? Not that I can imagine how.



Horton will be on non roster injured reserve, he won't count against the cap unless he comes back. CB can't even afford the cap, so paying Horton to not play simply doesn't work for them. Toronto has more money than god, so paying 5 million to not pay Clarkson's contract is quite ok with them.


----------



## MFB

> Horton will be on non roster injured reserve



Ah, OK, this was the part I was missing then. Now it makes more sense


----------



## protest

So has anyone thought about the Art Ross? More specifically, has anyone else realized that 90 points or less may win it? I just thought about this yesterday and it blew my mind that no one is getting 100, and that we may be looking at 87 points being the highest in the league.


----------



## RustInPeace

I think Carey Price may be a front runner... hes getting me TONS of points in my pool!


----------



## Pav

protest said:


> So has anyone thought about the Art Ross? More specifically, has anyone else realized that 90 points or less may win it? I just thought about this yesterday and it blew my mind that no one is getting 100, and that we may be looking at 87 points being the highest in the league.



Every team still has roughly 20 games to go though. Don't discount anyone's ability to put on a late season surge. 

As a Pens fan, it wouldn't surprise me at all to see Crosby or Malkin step up and still manage to crack 100 points by the season's end (they're both at around 60 right now). Not to beat the Crosby/Malkin dead horse, just an example.  Both of them, Malkin especially, have been noticeably hot lately.

But if neither of them plus Ovechkin, Tavares etc. all taper off, we could see the lowest scoring season since the lockout.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> we could see the lowest scoring season since the lockout.


I get the sense that in general, teams are becoming more systematic in their styles of play and have become significantly better at neutralizing star players.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I get the sense that in general, teams are becoming more systematic in their styles of play and have become significantly better at neutralizing star players.



Goaltending has also been improving on average to a large extent as well.


----------



## AdamMaz

Hawks acquiring defenceman Timonen from the Flyers strikes me as odd


----------



## MFB

Vermette now plays for the Hawks
Yandle now plays for the Rangers
Stempniak now plays for the Jets
Glencross went to the Capitals
Fleischmann went to the Ducks

Big moves going around with the deadline a few days away


----------



## protest

Timonen and Coburn both gone, and for good returns. That leaves Giroux as the only one left from the 2010 finals team.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Hope Detroit enjoys Cole, he's been having a hell of a year.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs gets Petry for a 2nd round choice and conditional 5th round (wich can become a 4th or 3rd round pick, given the Habs have a good run in the playoff).

Great deal for us IMO, especially given the market right now


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Vostre Roy said:


> Habs gets Petry for a 2nd round choice and conditional 5th round (wich can become a 4th or 3rd round pick, given the Habs have a good run in the playoff).
> 
> Great deal for us IMO, especially given the market right now



Yeah that's an excellent deal. The returns thus far have been pretty crazy compared to the last few years.


----------



## Vostre Roy

ElysianGuitars said:


> Yeah that's an excellent deal. The returns thus far have been pretty crazy compared to the last few years.



Yeah pretty much

And now Habs get Brian Flynn for a 5th round pick in 2016

I love Bergevin's GM work


----------



## MFB

ElysianGuitars said:


> Hope Detroit enjoys Cole, he's been having a hell of a year.



Yeah, although I wonder if Detroit puts too much emphasis on veteran players. Don't get me wrong, Cole has been having a good year with you guys, but the Red Wings have Zetterberg and Datsyuk to worry about going off and on IR; is a 36 year old the best investment?

Time will tell.


----------



## technomancer

Pens acquire Ian Cole for Bortuzzo and a late round pick. I like the team Rutherford has put together, but this had better be the year as there is no team left next year. Pretty much the entire bottom 6 and half the defense core are UFAs...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MFB said:


> Yeah, although I wonder if Detroit puts too much emphasis on veteran players. Don't get me wrong, Cole has been having a good year with you guys, but the Red Wings have Zetterberg and Datsyuk to worry about going off and on IR; is a 36 year old the best investment?
> 
> Time will tell.



Cole is at least not injury prone, he's been very durable while leading the Stars in hits.


----------



## technomancer

Aaand Depres gets traded to bring back the king of mediocre defensemen, Ben Lovejoy. Nothing like giving up young and talented for old and mediocre


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Zidlicky gets traded to the Red Wings for a 3rd round draft pick.

See, this one I'm ok with


----------



## technomancer

I really don't understand this organization. Tonight the Pens play the Ducks who are the best team in the NHL right now and they're starting their backup goaltender. Tomorrow night they play the Kings who are 4th in their division and they're starting Fleury. Seriously WTF.

Oh also, Depres was +3 in his first game with the Ducks and Lovejoy was even in his first start with the Pens. Stupid freaking trade.


----------



## Pav

Hey, it worked out.  Back to back wins.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Hey, it worked out.  Back to back wins.



Yep, hopefully it keeps up. Lovejoy seems pretty steady this time around, and if he's letting Pouliot jump in more all the better.

That said Fleury kept them in that game, they were outshot 18-31


----------



## technomancer

4 unanswered goals to the Oilers 

EDIT: still a win in the end, but talk about falling asleep on the ice for a while...


----------



## Pav

Holy shit, yes. We put up 4 goals shortly after the puck dropped and then cashed it in. It was a relief that we could regroup enough to secure the win, but it still makes you want to .

Word is Christian Ehrhoff could be ready to go on Saturday against the Bruins. For the first time since October we'll have all of our top guys on the ice at once. With both Sid and Geno rolling again, I dare say a full-strength compliment of defensemen could turn us back into the contenders we're expected to be, with a little less of this up-and-down crap. I'm hoping, at least.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas just doesn't know when to tank...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Kings currently in the 2nd wild card spot in the west. Still a dangerous team that I'm sure no one out there wants to face again


----------



## protest

O Flyers' Offense, Where Art Thou?


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs, please beat the Bolts just _once_ this year


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Devils play their retro night tonight. Hoping for a win against the pens.

Also, how the hell did the Rangers knock the Islanders out of the number 1 spot in the east? Are teams already starting to rest up their best players?


----------



## technomancer

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Devils play their retro night tonight. Hoping for a win against the pens.
> 
> Also, how the hell did the Rangers knock the Islanders out of the number 1 spot in the east? Are teams already starting to rest up their best players?



Given the Pens top two goal scorers are out that is entirely possible.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Yup. Although I think it has more to do with Crosby complaining about every single call and the refs not giving a shit anymore. There very easily could have been a penalty at the end of the 3rd on the Devils. That would've changed the whole game right there


----------



## RustInPeace

Theres some serious tank battles going on here. Everytime the oilers pull off a win I cringe. Everytime they lose I cringe. At least Ryan Nu-djent-Hopkins is having a stellar year, like i thought he would.


----------



## AdamMaz

"MAX 67 IS THE BEST!"


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Senators dethrone the Bruins for the second wild card spot. How crazy would it be if the Stanley cup finals ended up being Wild vs Senators? Battle of the goalies!


----------



## protest

RustInPeace said:


> Theres some serious tank battles going on here. Everytime the oilers pull off a win I cringe. Everytime they lose I cringe. At least *Ryan Nu-djent-Hopkins* is having a stellar year, like i thought he would.





I thought this was way funnier than it probably is haha


----------



## technomancer

Nothing like getting blown out by one of the bottom 5 teams in the NHL


----------



## Pav

Holy ...., we suck lately. It's good to see Sid shed the snakebite but suddenly he's the ONLY one on the team that can create anything.


----------



## technomancer

I will say Ward has been absolutely ridiculous in net this game...

That said assuming they don't tank badly enough to not make the playoffs I really do not see this team going farther than the first or MAYBE the second round tops unless they really turn things around. Way too many bad penalties and defensive breakdowns.

What's really sad is they've gotten worse instead of better as the season has gone on...


----------



## RustInPeace

I dont see pitts getting past the second round, if that.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> What's really sad is they've gotten worse instead of better as the season has gone on...



That's been in my mind too. We looked great at the start of the season but we've only become less and less consistent it seems. If the trend continues into next season you have to wonder how long Mike Johnston will be around.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Nothing like getting blown out by one of the bottom 5 teams in the NHL



I honestly had to check the dates on this post since I could've sworn this was in regards to Dallas getting blown out by Edmonton tonight


----------



## AdamMaz

With respect to the Eastern wildcard situation, I hope Boston outbids Ottawa and Florida. I'm hoping the first round bracket pits them against the Habs, in good part for a date I've got planned


----------



## protest

Damn Pens ruining the tank.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah... amazingly enough one of the Pens' coaches FINALLY said the team was undisciplined in the three points after the game. About freaking time, now maybe as a coaching staff correct it 

This team is a train wreck in progress...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I haven't checked the scores in a while, but apparently the Pens are only 2 points ahead of the Bruins right now. That would suck if you were solid all season and then missed the playoffs by 1 point or something. 

At least I don't have to worry about the Devils missing the playoffs by 1 point


----------



## technomancer

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I haven't checked the scores in a while, but apparently the Pens are only 2 points ahead of the Bruins right now. That would suck if you were solid all season and then missed the playoffs by 1 point or something.
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about the Devils missing the playoffs by 1 point



They're still 5 points ahead of Ottawa so while not impossible that they miss the playoffs it's unlikely. It is however entirely possible they'll go in as the bottom wild card slot. 

The team hasn't really been solid the entire second half of the season. They've been really streaky and around the .500 mark. Every time I've thought they turned the corner and gotten it together they'd go on a 3+ game losing streak. And they've been taking stupid penalties all year.


----------



## Pav

I still feel that a healthy Malkin in the playoffs could change everything but he's been having another rough season. Some days I worry that repaired knee of his will come back to cause him some serious issues.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I still feel that a healthy Malkin in the playoffs could change everything but he's been having another rough season. Some days I worry that repaired knee of his will come back to cause him some serious issues.



The team DOES have some key players making up ~$20 million in salary out injured between Malkin, Letang, and Ehrhoff. That provides somewhat of a reason for poor defensive performance etc. What it doesn't provide is an excuse for the lack of discipline the team has shown and the inability to maintain a consistent level of play


----------



## technomancer

NBC's commentators make me tired... the Pens are showing a "lack of faith in Fleury" by following the same goalie rotation they've done ALL FREAKING YEAR in back to back games 

They played Fleury against the better of the two teams they're playing this weekend... Columbus had won 8 of their previous 10 while the Flyers have won 3.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> NBC's commentators make me tired... the Pens are showing a "lack of faith in Fleury" by following the same goalie rotation they've done ALL FREAKING YEAR in back to back games
> 
> They played Fleury against the better of the two teams they're playing this weekend... Columbus had won 8 of their previous 10 while the Flyers have won 3.



Was Milbury involved? If he was this might make you feel a little better. Bill Meltzer pretty much showing that Milbury is an idiot.

HockeyBuzz.com - Bill Meltzer - Meltzer's Musings: Take Milbury's Mason Critique with a Fistful of Salt


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Was Milbury involved? If he was this might make you feel a little better. Bill Meltzer pretty much showing that Milbury is an idiot.
> 
> HockeyBuzz.com - Bill Meltzer - Meltzer's Musings: Take Milbury's Mason Critique with a Fistful of Salt



I was already aware of most of that, but still funny as hell


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like the Flames are about to make it official and the Jets are looking very likely as well! No Kings 

Snagged myself a pair of tickets to Habs Game 1


----------



## Vostre Roy

With his victory yesterday, Price now has 43 this season, beating Ken Dryden's and Jacques Plante records with the habs. Thats quite a feat, but still 5 less than Brodeur's 48


----------



## protest

Vostre Roy said:


> With his victory yesterday, Price now has 43 this season, beating Ken Dryden's and Jacques Plante records with the habs. Thats quite a feat, but still 5 less than Brodeur's 48



Price needs to win the Hart. I can't stomach Tavares, or God forbid Crosby again.


----------



## Pav

It has to be Price. Crosby may win the Art Ross again but he won't win the Hart, this year was way too quiet for him. And as good as the Islanders have been, I don't really think Tavares has been _that_ good individually.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> It has to be Price. Crosby may win the Art Ross again but he won't win the Hart, this year was way too quiet for him. And as good as the Islanders have been, I don't really think Tavares has been _that_ good individually.



Given both have a total of 83 points, I don't see how they could beat Price (1st in wins and SO, 2nd in MBA and %EFF). Not like he have a killer defense, and only Hammonds is ahead in MBA and %EFF, with only 22 games played (quite the surprise of the year though).

But eh, anything can happens in this league lol


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am a huge Pens fan, but Price deserves the Hart this year no question.


----------



## JD27

Price, Ovechkin, and Tavares are going to be the Hart finalists. Price will probably win, but I never like goalies winning the Hart.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I'm hoping Benn can have another big game Saturday and win the Art Ross


----------



## technomancer

Pens manage to beat the worst team in the league and make it into the playoffs :golfclap:

Going to bet they get swept by the Rangers in the first round


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Pens manage to beat the worst team in the league and make it into the playoffs :golfclap:
> 
> Going to bet they get swept by the Rangers in the first round



I don't see anyone beating the Rangers in the East anyway.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

JD27 said:


> I don't see anyone beating the Rangers in the East anyway.



I can easily see the Habs beating the Rangers.

Then again I am a Devils fan so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## ElysianGuitars

A crap season was made a little bit better by Jamie Benn winning the Art Ross trophy tonight with a hat trick and an assist. He got his 4th point with only 8s to go.


----------



## AdamMaz

A pity that 4 of the 5 Canadian teams are matched up to play each other as soon as the 1st round.

Nervous about playing the Sens.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> A crap season was made a little bit better by Jamie Benn winning the Art Ross trophy tonight with a hat trick and an assist. He got his 4th point with only 8s to go.



Yeah it's awesome that Benn won the scoring title  Much happier with him as opposed to Tavares 

Also I find it absolutely hilarious that the Pens took down the playoff ticked splash page on Friday but it's back up this morning


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Nervous about playing the Sens.



Yeah, I remember the last time they met in playoff, now the sens are on an hot streak so it'll be a tough one.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

These matchups are gonna be really exciting. Can't wait!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Yeah it's awesome that Benn won the scoring title  Much happier with him as opposed to Tavares
> 
> Also I find it absolutely hilarious that the Pens took down the playoff ticked splash page on Friday but it's back up this morning



What's really odd to me is the Art Ross was won with barely over 1PPG... Used to be that was the definition of a top line forward...


----------



## ElysianGuitars




----------



## technomancer

^ 

Buffalo fired their coach as well


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> What's really odd to me is the Art Ross was won with barely over 1PPG... Used to be that was the definition of a top line forward...



It is hard to score these days. I can't remember the last time there wasn't even a 90 point player at the end of season.


----------



## RustInPeace

Ovechkin still pots 50. Legendary status rising.


----------



## JD27

And only two even made it into the 40's. Stamkos had 43 and Nash 42. Also the first person since Hull in the early 90s to lead the league in goals 3 straight seasons. If anyone had any doubts about him being the best goal scorer in the league and one of the tops in league history, I think he ended them this year. 10 straight 30 goal seasons and 6 seasons with at least 50. Only Bossy and Gretzky have ever had more 50 goals seasons. 700 goals probably isn't a stretch for him by the time he retires, he is only 225 away and 29 years old.


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## Vostre Roy

Allright, prediction time! What are your picks guys:

Eastern Conference

Montréal -- Ottawa
Tampa Bay -- Detroit
NY Rangers -- Pittsburg
Washington -- NY Islanders

Western Conference

St. Louis -- Minnesota
Nashville -- Chicago
Anaheim -- Winnipeg
Vancouver -- Calgary

Here's mine

Montréal in 7 (because I have to believe lol)
Detroit in 7
Rangers in 5
Washington in 6

St. Louis in 5
Chicago in 5
Anaheim in 6
Calgary in 7


----------



## RustInPeace

Vostre Roy said:


> Allright, prediction time! What are your picks guys:
> 
> Eastern Conference
> 
> Montréal -- Ottawa
> Tampa Bay -- Detroit
> NY Rangers -- Pittsburg
> Washington -- NY Islanders
> 
> Western Conference
> 
> St. Louis -- Minnesota
> Nashville -- Chicago
> Anaheim -- Winnipeg
> Vancouver -- Calgary
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> Montréal in 7 (because I have to believe lol)
> Detroit in 7
> Rangers in 5
> Washington in 6
> 
> St. Louis in 5
> Chicago in 5
> Anaheim in 6
> Calgary in 7



Habs in 6
TB in 5
Rangers in 5
Washington in 7
StL in 7
Nash in 7
WIN in 6!!
Van in 6


----------



## JD27

Sens in 7 (My pick for the best series in 1st round)
Bolts in 5
Rags in 4 (I Don't think Pens have any chance as injured as they are, but Malkin/Crosby could win a game for them)
Caps in 6
Blues in 6
Hawks in 6
Jets in 7
Canucks in 6


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> And only two even made it into the 40's. Stamkos had 43 and Nash 42. Also the first person since Hull in the early 90s to lead the league in goals 3 straight seasons. If anyone had any doubts about him being the best goal scorer in the league and one of the tops in league history, I think he ended them this year. 10 straight 30 goal seasons and 6 seasons with at least 50. Only Bossy and Gretzky have ever had more 50 goals seasons. 700 goals probably isn't a stretch for him by the time he retires, he is only 225 away and 29 years old.



Yep no argument he's easily one of if not the best natural goal scorer playing today.

I won't make any predictions for the playoffs, but I will be pleasantly surprised if the Pens win a game against NY


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs > Ottawa 6
Habs > Tampa 7
Habs > NYR 7
Habs > Chicago 7


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Ottawa in 7
Lightning in 6
Islanders in 6
Rangers in 4
Wild in 6
Blackhawks in 5
Ducks in 5
Calgary in 6


----------



## technomancer

Bruins fired their GM 

Peter Chiarelli fired as Boston Bruins general manager after nine seasons - NHL.com - News


----------



## MFB

Eastern Conference

Montréal -- *Ottawa* at 6
*Tampa Bay* at 5 -- Detroit
*NY Rangers* at 5 -- Pittsburgh
Washington -- *NY Islanders* at 6

Western Conference

*St. Louis* at 6 -- Minnesota
Nashville -- *Chicago* at 7
Anaheim -- *Winnipeg* at 6
Vancouver -- *Calgary* at 7

I feel like the Chicago/Nashville series will be a battle of either Rinne shutting down the Hawks offensively, or Nashville just crushing it offensively even if the Hawks do score along with them. Calgary can be hit or miss which is why I'm predicting 7.

My roommate predicts St. Louis taking it all but I'm not in a position to judge since I don't think I've ever seen them in playoffs so they could drop it or run with it all the way. Me personally, I'd say Tampa Bay.


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite giving up a freebie goal, Subban getting expelled from the game early and the refs being overly one-sided with penalties, Habs pull off a convincing win


----------



## JD27

Caps didn't get the memo that the playoffs started tonight. That was a vile display of hockey. Actually more reminiscent of my adult rec league team... we can be slow, lazy, pass to nowhere, and suck just as good as they did. Wish I had watched the the MTL-OTT game, that looked fun. NSH-CHI was good, Preds coughed up a 3-0 lead and go down in double OT.


----------



## SonicBlur

Hawks pulled one out from an 0-3 deficit to win 4-3! Too much for my blood pressure!


----------



## technomancer

SonicBlur said:


> Hawks pulled one out from an 0-3 deficit to win 4-3! Too much for my blood pressure!



Yeah Nashville took a page from the Pens end of season playbook...


----------



## btbg

Thoughts on the Subban slash?

IMO the officials did their job, PK got what he deserved for the slash, and it should be left at that.

IMO Cameron calling for Subbans suspension "or else one of MTL's best players gets slashed" warrants more attention then Mark Stone taking a tap on the glove.


----------



## Vostre Roy

btbg said:


> Thoughts on the Subban slash?
> 
> IMO the officials did their job, PK got what he deserved for the slash, and it should be left at that.
> 
> IMO Cameron calling for Subbans suspension "or else one of MTL's best players gets slashed" warrants more attention then Mark Stone taking a tap on the glove.



I totally agree with both statements. The penalty was enough, no need for a suspension. And what Cameron said shouldn't comes from the head coach of a team, quite the brain fart of the night


----------



## technomancer

btbg said:


> Thoughts on the Subban slash?
> 
> IMO the officials did their job, PK got what he deserved for the slash, and it should be left at that.
> 
> IMO Cameron calling for Subbans suspension "or else one of MTL's best players gets slashed" warrants more attention then Mark Stone taking a tap on the glove.



Subban has a history of trying to injure other players, and a two handed slash above the glove to the wrist falls into that category. That's the kind of crap there should be no tolerance for in the game. I would have no problem with Subban getting a suspension but am not going to rage if he doesn't either 

Cameron's comments were just stupid, but Ottawa has a long history of that  These are the guys that had a private investigation and were still carrying on a year later when Karlsson got his tendon cut by Cooke and the entire league (including Cooke's strongest critics) had all determined it was accidental.


----------



## Vostre Roy

For the record, he ain't going to get any suspension


----------



## btbg

technomancer said:


> Subban has a history of trying to injure other players, and a two handed slash above the glove to the wrist falls into that category. That's the kind of crap there should be no tolerance for in the game. I would have no problem with Subban getting a suspension but am not going to rage if he doesn't either
> 
> Cameron's comments were just stupid, but Ottawa has a long history of that  These are the guys that had a private investigation and were still carrying on a year later when Karlsson got his tendon cut by Cooke and the entire league (including Cooke's strongest critics) had all determined it was accidental.



I like your Moxie. I'm tired of the fans that suddenly become hockey experts because it's playoff time. I for one can't stand PK Subban and I feel that he does the habs more harm then good. 

My opinion on it all is that it was dealt with the way the league intends it to be dealt with, but at the same time perhaps the officials jumped the gun on the call as Stone was back out on the ice in the next period, but was never properly assessed by the officials.

Just the same, laughable for Subban to act as surprised as he did with the outcome, as it was a blatant slash. Nothing accidental about that.

I also strongly dislike the Ottawa Senators. If I recall correctly the only Canadian hockey fans that don't are the Sens fans themselves 

Myself, as a lifetime flames fan am quite satisfied with last nights outcome


----------



## Pav

I just want to see PK Subban drop the gloves with Erik Karlsson so we can settle this year's Norris debate right here and now.


----------



## technomancer

It still astounds me how bad this Pens team is. They've taken three penalties in the first period, just gave up a power play goal, so what does Perron do? Blatant slash right in front of the the referee 



Pav said:


> I just want to see PK Subban drop the gloves with Erik Karlsson so we can settle this year's Norris debate right here and now.


----------



## JD27

Mark Stone of Ottawa Senators has microfracture in wrist, status for series unknown - Canadiens vs Senators - 2015 SCP First Round


----------



## AdamMaz

Considering refs are not medical professionals and simply cannot assess most types of injuries during a match, for them to justify the major/match penalty due to an inflicted injury, the "injured" player should not return to the game. The whole idea of the match penalty for the offender is eye for an eye, right? If I'm not mistaken, Stone was in the end-of-game scrum and threw some punches, probably aggravated the injury.

Really not worried about Chris Neil being inserted into the lineup.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Considering refs are not medical professionals and simply cannot assess most types of injuries during a match, for them to justify the major/match penalty due to an inflicted injury, the "injured" player should not return to the game. *The whole idea of the match penalty for the offender is eye for an eye, right?* If I'm not mistaken, Stone was in the end-of-game scrum and threw some punches, probably aggravated the injury.
> 
> Really not worried about Chris Neil being inserted into the lineup.



Not exactly... Match penalties are assessed against players deemed to have "deliberately" injured or* attempted* to injure an opponent. So I could attempt to "Marty McSorely" your head and miss and still receive a 5min match and game misconduct for my antics.


----------



## AdamMaz

That Perron slash looked much more blatant


----------



## technomancer

Once the Pens got out of that abysmal first period they didn't look too bad... aside from not managing to get the puck past Lundqvist and Downy's moronic penalty.



AdamMaz said:


> That Perron slash looks a much more blatant



Give it a rest, the Perron slash, while moronic, was on a guy's pad and didn't fracture the wrist of one of the Ranger's top two goal scorers. The Subban slash is the kind of dirty stupid crap I would expect from Downy, and yes I would be saying he should be suspended if he did the same thing.

That said major win for the Habs since they only lost Subban for half of one game while Ottawa had Stone at less than 100% for the same time and Stone is likely to miss game 2 or at minimum be handicapped below his normal level of play. If you guys can manage to injure Turris and Karlsson in game 2 you should be able to coast through the series.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Subban slashed a guy who didn't had the puck. I don't think he intended to hurt Stone, but the fact that he looked away as he was slashing him and the way he threw that slash makes it a dangerous move. As I said, I'm fine with the game penalty and the no suspension call, there's stuff way more dangerous that are left unpunished in this league anyway.

Perron slashed a guy who had the puck and I believe he was aiming for the stick (while Subban didn't seems to be aiming at anything lol). I don't think that the two are alike, then again its a fast paced game so its really hard to tell the true intentions of the players


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Once the Pens got out of that abysmal first period they didn't look too bad... aside from not managing to get the puck past Lundqvist and Downy's moronic penalty.



Agreed. I missed the first period but we almost looked like the better team in the second and third, aside from Downie's dumb cross check and the obvious lack of goals.

But I don't remember Perron slashing anyone...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> But I don't remember Perron slashing anyone...



I've assumed in my previous post that it was that slash:


----------



## technomancer

Just got a text, Flyers fired coach Craig Berube.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> Agreed. I missed the first period but we almost looked like the better team in the second and third, aside from Downie's dumb cross check and the obvious lack of goals.
> 
> But I don't remember Perron slashing anyone...



Downie's middle name is dumb. Why do teams even sign that guy?


----------



## Vostre Roy

2-0


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Downie's middle name is dumb. Why do teams even sign that guy?



Well for the Pens he was signed because they wanted someone physical who could also score... and because Rick Tocchet wanted him and thought he could keep him under control. The scoring wasn't bad at 28 points but the control part is a joke. Then again the team has made a season out being undisciplined and blowing games due to stupid penalties so it's not just Downie.


----------



## Pav

He scored over 20 goals and put up 200+ PIM skating on Tampa's top line with Stamkos. At one point he was viewed as having the rare combination of serious toughness and some hands to score, but I don't ever remember him taking such ridiculous penalties when he was a Bolt.


----------



## technomancer

The real question: can the Oilers continue to suck with yet another #1 pick 



Pav said:


> He scored over 20 goals and put up 200+ PIM skating on Tampa's top line with Stamkos. At one point he was viewed as having the rare combination of serious toughness and some hands to score, but I don't ever remember him taking such ridiculous penalties when he was a Bolt.



Yep and Tocchet coached him for Tampa's Stanley Cup. They thought Tocchet could keep him under control and focused. It hasn't worked out as well as they hoped.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> He scored over 20 goals and put up *200+ PIM* skating on Tampa's top line with Stamkos. At one point he was viewed as having the rare combination of serious toughness and some hands to score, but *I don't ever remember him taking such ridiculous penalties when he was a Bolt.*



I think the answer is in your first statement.  He had 8 fights that year, so that only accounts for 40 of his 208mins. That leaves plenty of room for dumb penalties.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> The real question: can the Oilers continue to suck with yet another #1 pick .



Yes, because they never manage to improve the defense or goaltending. They would be better off packaging a few of them in trades.


----------



## RustInPeace

HOT DIGGITY DAMN MCJESUS SAVES US


----------



## technomancer

If the Pens stop taking stupid penalties they might actually have a shot in this series


----------



## Pav

It always makes me feel good when Sidney Crosby reminds everyone that he's the best. Suck it, Rags.


----------



## JD27

Hard to believe he only had 1 goal over his last 19 playoff games.


----------



## MFB

Much to no one's surprise, Edmonton has again won the NHL Draft lottery earning them the first pick which they will use for the #1 prospect and waste in their rosters. Can't we get someone else to get a star and actually develop them into their potential instead of letting them sit there on a team where no matter how they play the fans will .... all over them?


----------



## AdamMaz

Can Edmonton please use this opportunity to finally clean house and get this team burning the league already?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Karlsson is channeling his inner Scott Stevens tonight


----------



## JD27

Caps reverted to their game 1 lazy play. They always stink in early games, but this one was real smelly for 40 mins.


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## MFB

Well, Todd Mclellan have parted ways, claims say it's mutual but I'd be curious to hear otherwise. Wonder if they'll keep Thorton around now that Todd is gone and he'll cool down about everything in the past year.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Winnipeg losing tonight makes me so happy. Go for the sweep!


----------



## technomancer

The Pens prove again that not showing up for the first period in the playoffs will make you lose.


----------



## technomancer

I'm not a Rossi fan, but Rutherford is a freaking joke and needs to lose his job (not over this specific incident, but because he is a horrible GM).

Rossi: Rutherford falling apart, too | TribLIVE


----------



## Pav

I liked some of the moves he's made this past year, but after that garbage I think it's time for him to move on and let Bill Guerin get his feet wet.


----------



## RustInPeace

Chairelli in Edmonton today talking to Oilers brass. Also, Todd Mclellan was contacted by the Oilers earlier this week. The winds of change are starting to blow...


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> I'm not a Rossi fan, but Rutherford is a freaking joke and needs to lose his job (not over this specific incident, but because he is a horrible GM).
> 
> Rossi: Rutherford falling apart, too | TribLIVE



While the Erhoff signing was pretty good, it's just everything else Rutherford has done. The Goc trade was icing on the cake.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sad to see Winnipeg eliminated.


----------



## zappatton2

AdamMaz said:


> Sad to see Winnipeg eliminated.



Especially by the Ducks. I'm not a Sens fan, but living in Ottawa, I remember how stoked the city was when they made it to the final, just to get defeated by a team whose hometown seemed like it couldn't possibly care less. The Kings and Sharks pull out some pretty rabid Cali fans, but it never seems like Anaheim even notices their team in the playoffs (I could be wrong, basing that just on local coverage).


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Chairelli in Edmonton today talking to Oilers brass. Also, Todd Mclellan was contacted by the Oilers earlier this week. The winds of change are starting to blow...



He was hired as GM and President of Hockey Operations according to the text I just got.


----------



## RustInPeace

....in eh rights bud!


----------



## Pav

I just got a text saying Devin Dubnyk is a finalist for the Vezina this year.


----------



## technomancer

SO glad the Pens traded for Lovejoy... we need more D-men that don't cover the man coming out of the corner and back up to block the goalie's view of the puck carrier 

Even better, he's still under contract so we've still got another year of him


----------



## Pav

We were essentially screwed from the get-go by having to rely on someone like Lovejoy to play a top-four role. We also shot ourselves in the foot pretty badly by icing a team comprised of Crosby and Fleury having to stand on their heads every night while 16 of their teammates racked up nothing but PIMs.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> We were essentially screwed from the get-go by having to rely on someone like Lovejoy to play a top-four role. We also shot ourselves in the foot pretty badly by icing a team comprised of Crosby and Fleury having to stand on their heads every night while 16 of their teammates racked up nothing but PIMs.



No arguments. "Tougher" does not equal taking four or more stupid stick penalties nightly. Sadly that's all coaching, and from the sounds of it this staff isn't going anywhere. But hey, with all the one year deals half the team will be different next year


----------



## technomancer

I'm actually really curious to see how the Rangers D looks in the next round. They looked nearly unbeatable against the Pens and I'm curious to see if it was the Pens underperforming (they had difficulty scoring for a large part of the season) or the Rangers being that good.

That said the outcome was a lot closer than I thought it would be. I expected the Pens to go out in 4 or 5, I did not expect there to be four 2-1 games.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I'm actually really curious to see how the Rangers D looks in the next round. They looked nearly unbeatable against the Pens and I'm curious to see if it was the Pens underperforming (they had difficulty scoring for a large part of the season) or the Rangers being that good.
> 
> That said the outcome was a lot closer than I thought it would be. I expected the Pens to go out in 4 or 5, I did not expect there to be four 2-1 games.



I wish that series could have ended in a tie, with no one moving on to the next round.

I can't watch the hockey playoffs because I hate every other team haha.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I'm actually really curious to see how the Rangers D looks in the next round. They looked nearly unbeatable against the Pens and I'm curious to see if it was the Pens underperforming (they had difficulty scoring for a large part of the season) or the Rangers being that good.
> 
> That said the outcome was a lot closer than I thought it would be. I expected the Pens to go out in 4 or 5, I did not expect there to be four 2-1 games.



They did make it a lot closer than I thought it would be. And yes the Rangers D is that good. They easily have the best D in the East, definitely tops in the league.


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> I wish that series could have ended in a tie, with no one moving on to the next round.
> 
> I can't watch the hockey playoffs because I hate every other team haha.



I'm that way with football. But with hockey, I love the game too much. So when the Caps are out (which usually happens quickly) I still watch all the games.


----------



## Pav

I actually thought the Rangers looked fairly underwhelming. Considering how depleted and undisciplined we were, for four games to end 2-1 I can't see them getting past a team like Montreal that actually has their .... together.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> I actually thought the Rangers looked fairly underwhelming. Considering how depleted and undisciplined we were, for four games to end 2-1 I can't see them getting past a team like Montreal that actually has their .... together.



After yesteday's 5-1 game, I wouldn't have so much confidence about that fact


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> I actually thought the Rangers looked fairly underwhelming. Considering how depleted and undisciplined we were, for four games to end 2-1 I can't see them getting past a team like Montreal that actually has their .... together.


Although they do play a very well structured game that reminds me of the Bruins a couple of years back, Montreal's offence is uninspired and predictable. Rangers defence could easily hold/frustrate them. Would make for a good series, much tighter than last years ECF.


----------



## mr coffee

Mrazek hates puppies...?

-m


----------



## Vostre Roy

Woooooooooooo-hooooooooooooo!

Well, Sens gave a very good opposition, but its now Round 2 time for us!


----------



## technomancer

I never like to see a series decided by piss poor refereeing

Subban gave a nice interview post-game though.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Yeah, that was a bad call, nothing else to say about it


----------



## technomancer

So Wild / Hawks again


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> I'm that way with football. But with hockey, I love the game too much. So when the Caps are out (which usually happens quickly) I still watch all the games.



I could watch the west, but I can't stay up that late lol. I think the problem is that the Flyers have so many rivals, and they are usually all in the playoffs. Rangers, Pens, Devils, old school ones like Boston, plus there's the teams I personally dislike in Detroit, Tampa, and NYI. And then PK Subban the fans ruins Montreal. 

So yea, I got nothing.


----------



## JD27

Well the West is set... I got Hawks over Wild in 7 and the Ducks over Flames in 6. 

For the rest of the East, I didn't think the Wings were going to be leading TB. Hard to tell which team shows up game to game. I think this one goes 7 with Wings upset. The Isles should beat the Caps tonight just because it's game 7 and they fold like a lawn chair. That is pretty much a guaranteed blowout. I'll probably subject myself to the torture and regret not just spending that time with my new Orange Head.


----------



## RustInPeace

Everyones all up in the playoffs and im just sittin here like..


----------



## JD27

Caps hold Isles to 11 shots and Holtby lets in a real soft goal. That had all the stench of a game 7 for the Caps... until Kuznetsov entered beast mode!


----------



## SonicBlur

This Hawks/Wild series will be tough. Hawks don't look to be as dominating as in recent seasons and the Wild look like they're primed. In my opinion, if the Hawks can solve Dubnyk they will win the series, if not then the Wild advance. I'm just going to say Hawks in 6 because I'm a homer, LOL


----------



## protest

Hawks need to win cause I need another 2nd round pick!


----------



## Vostre Roy

1st round is over, now its time for round 2!

And Price is finalist for the Hart along with Oveshkin and Tavares.


----------



## AdamMaz

I would like to see:


Minnesota have continued playoff success by beating Chicago.

Calgary upset Anaheim.

Montreal actually win a game against Tampa Bay 

Rangers for an ECF rematch of last year or Capitals actually have some playoff success by reaching the ECF.


----------



## RustInPeace

The triforce of Chiarelli, Nicholson, and Babcock will soon be complete...

Oilers domination to follow.


----------



## AdamMaz

Babcock in Edmonton would be fantastic


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Anaheim in 6
Blackhawks in 7
Lightning in 6
Rangers in 6


----------



## technomancer

While I'm not a Caps fan, even I have to admit that game winning goal last night was freaking sick


----------



## Vostre Roy

Damn Kucherov, and I used to cheer for him while he played a junior year in my town ahaha

Couldn't watch the game, seems to have been a tight one, should be a good serie


----------



## AdamMaz

Another typical Habs game where they control puck possession and play most of the game and can't do .... offensively. I could honestly care less about this "offside controversy", they're just frustratingly boring to watch for a bunch of games now, even considering the nature of the playoffs.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Another typical Habs game where they control puck possession and play most of the game and can't do .... offensively. I could honestly care less about this "offside controversy", they're just frustratingly boring to watch for a bunch of games now, even considering the nature of the playoffs.



IMO there's no controversy here, the goal was good. At real speed, it was a call that could have gone offside or not, its was a close one but not a case where the player has began to skate on the other side of the line.

We lost, we need to score more than one goal per game if we want to go further in the series, simple as that.


----------



## JD27

Vostre Roy said:


> IMO there's no controversy here, the goal was good. At real speed, it was a call that could have gone offside or not, *its was a close one but not a case where the player has began to skate on the other side of the line*.
> 
> We lost, we need to score more than one goal per game if we want to go further in the series, simple as that.



Oh yes they did.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Never said it wasn't an offside, just not a super duper blatant one with the guy being halfway to the face-off circles waiting for the puck. Unless they begin to review each of those play with slow motion, its hard to expect that the ref catch them all, and I'd think that its a case of "ref missed it, but not by a mile".

This would be a case that would make me angry, for example:


----------



## JD27

Vostre Roy said:


> Never said it wasn't an offside, just not a super duper blatant one with the guy being halfway to the face-off circles waiting for the puck. Unless they begin to review each of those play with slow motion, its hard to expect that the ref catch them all, and I'd think that its a case of "ref missed it, but not by a mile".
> 
> This would be a case that would make me angry, for example:




Wow! That was so bad even he knew he was a mile offside.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah it's not like it was the Briere goal a couple of years ago that helped put the Pens out of the playoffs...



Also this Ranger team is awesome, but the X sucks chants all the time are pretty pathetic


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> this team is awesome, but the X sucks chants all the time are pretty pathetic


Be careful if you mention this in a larger hockey blog. We're nothing but trash bandwagon Pittsburgh fans that have to cheat to accomplish anything and we earned all of the naive hatred by drafting Sidney Crosby.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Be careful if you mention this in a larger hockey blog. We're nothing but trash bandwagon Pittsburgh fans that have to cheat to accomplish anything and we earned all of the naive hatred by drafting Sidney Crosby.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, its not looking good to say the least lol

During the regular season, this team wasn't known to score many goal, but too many players are on a drought right now, nothing good can come out until Eller, Galchy or Plecky wake the hell up.


----------



## bulletbass man

Pav said:


> Be careful if you mention this in a larger hockey blog. We're nothing but trash bandwagon Pittsburgh fans that have to cheat to accomplish anything and we earned all of the naive hatred by drafting Sidney Crosby.



While Pittsburgh is extremely supportive it's sports teams when they are good, there are legions of bandwagon Pittsburgh fans. Though most of them cheer for Chicago these days.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sigh.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

technomancer said:


> Also this Ranger team is awesome, but the X sucks chants all the time are pretty pathetic



Hey, I was raised on Rangers suck chants 

Also, Devils hired a new GM Ray Shero named general manager of New Jersey Devils; Lou Lamoriello still president - NHL.com - News
seems like he's more than qualified, hope it works out for the best.


----------



## technomancer

I periodically realize that Lovejoy will still be a Pens defenseman next year and


----------



## Pav

If the Devils ever draft a winger in the first round under Shero, I will go completely ape.....




technomancer said:


> I periodically realize that Lovejoy will still be a Pens defenseman next year and



The past couple of months it really sunk in how bad of a trade that was. I kinda liked Ben Lovejoy back when he was still a WBS option of ours, but we gave away a promising young kid for a rather expendable bottom-4 defenseman. And he played like such trash against the Rangers.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Couldn't watch the game, but seems we're virtually eleminated right now.

Oh well, it was a good hockey year, hope they'll look to get a decent sniper during the offseason


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> I would like to see:
> [...]
> Montreal actually win a game against Tampa Bay


----------



## bulletbass man

Shame detroit couldn't close out Tampa. Flyers draft pick went from being low 20s to most likely 29/30.


----------



## Pav

I cannot believe how any of the four series are panning out right now.

Seriously, Habs on the verge of being swept? Michel Therrien has let me down again.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> I cannot believe how any of the four series are panning out right now.
> 
> Seriously, Habs on the verge of being swept? Michel Therrien has let me down again.



The only one of the series that gets me really annoyed is the Caps beating the Rangers


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> The only one of the series that gets me really annoyed is the Caps beating the Rangers



It pains me to say it, but I've been watching the games and the Caps look really good.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Bishop has been awful tonight.


----------



## SonicBlur

HAWKS WITH THE SWEEP!!!!! I am very excited.


----------



## Vostre Roy

WE WON ONE GAME! AND MANAGED TO SCORE A DECENT AMOUNT OF GOALS! WE'RE BACK IN THE GAME!





(nah, we're still ....ed ahaha)


----------



## JD27

Game 6 looked like a standard Caps elimination game to me. Holtby crashed back to earth hard. Ovechkin and Backstrom have been missing in action. No points for Ovechkin in 4, none for Backstrom in 5. Even the Marshmallow Man Rick Nash, he of 6 career playoff goals manged to find the net tonight. How man 3-1 series leads can you blow?


----------



## MFB

Damn, I watched the 3rd period of last night's Calgary/Anaheim game and it looked like the Flames could've taken it. Apparently I was wrong and they lost in OT


----------



## Vostre Roy

Aaaaand its over. Oh well, it was a good year.

Wonder what they'll do this summer, team is pretty strong as it is but could use a decent goal scorer, I love Pac but he's not necesseraly considered a sniper and he could have someone else assigned to fill the net.


----------



## JD27

And the Caps reinvent ways to rip out the fans hearts year after year. It just wouldn't be the playoffs without the sound of choking.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> And the Caps reinvent ways to rip out the fans hearts year after year. It just wouldn't be the playoffs without the sound of choking.



Eh as someone who is not particularly a fan of either team that was an amazing series. Definitely hard to watch when it's your team losing though (watched the same thing happen to the Pens last year )

I'm looking forward to the two Conference finals a lot.


----------



## JD27

Sure it was a close series and they didn't get blown out in game 7 like normal, but moral victories are worthless in the sport. They were 1:41 from advancing and managed to create new and inventive ways to choke. I didn't think it was even possible for your goalie to put up a .944 SV% with 1.71 GAA over 14 games and still lose. But anything is possible when it comes to the Capitals.


----------



## Pav

Alex Ovechkin is now officially a liar.


----------



## Sofos

Tyler Johnson of TB is leading the NHL in Playoff goals (11) and points (16).

He also went undrafted.

And he was selected in the WHL draft years ago in the 11th round.

He really slipped under everyone's radar. Damn.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Johnson has been freaking amazing... I watch the young talent other teams have found (Johnson, the kid the Hawks are signing form the KHL that is a point a game scorer) and wish the Pens had a real GM and scouting staff. While most other GMs were at the worlds scouting talent I believe Rutherford sat home with his thumb up his ass... there hasn't even been any talk of him talking to players beyond letting Adams know they're not resigning him.

That said I am actually really enjoying watching the playoffs without any real care of the series outcomes 

PS Depres is a +7 with 6 points so far this post-season with Anaheim while Lovejoy ended with 2 points and a -3... great trade there Rutherford


----------



## richcastle66

Love that the Capitals can't seem to beat the Rangers in the playoffs anymore 

This ECF is gonna be crazy tho, Game 3 tonight LGR


----------



## Pav

Mike Babcock is now the head coach of the Leafs. Not to get ahead of anything yet, but our usual bottom feeders in Toronto and Edmonton may have finally turned their respective corners.

Maybe.


----------



## AdamMaz

Having grown up watching the Habs/Leafs rivalry, I'm very happy to see Babcock in Toronto 

Although McLellan has been successful, I never got a feel for him as a coach, but I suppose he should be good for Edmonton.


----------



## technomancer

Should be interesting seeing how these teams (Edmonton especially) do next season.


----------



## Pav

I wasn't really referring to Todd McLellan in Edmonton, more like they finally have a GM with proven competence.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I wasn't really referring to Todd McLellan in Edmonton, more like they finally have a GM with proven competence.



I was referring to a decent coach and GM that might get them some defense to go with their massively talented forward group  If they get a sound system and some defense in place Edmonton is going to be one scary team


----------



## RustInPeace

People starting to fear Edmonton?


----------



## technomancer

I've said for a long time that Edmonton would be a dangerous team if they had anything on the blueline to go with their forwards and a system for them to work in. Watching them against the Pens they seem to have a lot of skill and speed but no organization or defense.


----------



## RustInPeace

Yup the D and G have been awful for years, with some bad decisions like trading Petry and signing Nikitin. But we got a lil stud named Darnell Nurse coming soon..


----------



## Pav

If Edmonton can learn to nurture their young talent instead of stomping it into the ice, anything is possible.


----------



## AdamMaz

ANA/CHI last night was insane. Tied 1-1 game going into the 3rd, tight game, then the Hawks pull ahead 3-1 before the Ducks take the lead with *3 consecutive goals in just under 40 seconds*. Hawks later tie it up and eventually take it in 2OT.


----------



## Pav

So who is everyone picking for the final? I sense an ANA/NYR matchup on the horizon. Which means I'm pulling for the Ducks.


----------



## technomancer

I'm not making any pics, but it's going to be two great nights of hockey


----------



## MFB

I'd be fine with either team taking it at this point, Anaheim made it all this way for the 2nd time in a row; and the Rangers had a hell of season so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Tampa is going to the final


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Looks like Tampa is going to the final



Woo!

I assumed by Pav's post it was confirmed ANA/NYR game, but Tampa's been my pick since the start so that's way better than possibility of the Rangers taking it home.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah was a great game, 0-0 until the third then Tampa scored twice \m/

Looking forward to game 7 of the Hawks / Ducks tonight to see who's in the final


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> Woo!
> 
> I assumed by Pav's post it was confirmed ANA/NYR game, but Tampa's been my pick since the start so that's way better than possibility of the Rangers taking it home.



I absolutely did not think Tampa would pull that off. The Rangers virtually never seem to lose a game 7 these days. I was way off.


----------



## AdamMaz

Hawks for the Cup


----------



## Sofos

ugh I hate Chicago, so much.

Tampa Bae


----------



## technomancer

It's going to be an interesting final. If Tampa can stick to their system the way they did in the two shutout games against the Ducks they have a shot, if they try to run and gun it will be over fast


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> It's going to be an interesting final. If Tampa can stick to their system the way they did in the two shutout games against the Ducks they have a shot, if they try to run and gun it will be over fast



They need to get this series over fast. Tampa winning a game 6 or 7 against Chicago doesn't feel at all likely.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> It's going to be an interesting final. If Tampa can stick to their system the way they did in the two shutout games against the *Rangers* they have a shot, if they try to run and gun it will be over fast



ftfy


----------



## RustInPeace

Chicago has better depth in their bottom 6, which will make the difference in this series. Chi in 6. Id like to see tampa win, though.


----------



## SonicBlur

Tampa owned game 1 for 2 of 3 periods then tried to sit on a 1 goal lead....against the Hawks, big mistake. I hope the Hawks end this quick. LET'S GO HAWKS!


----------



## technomancer

If Bishop is out I think Tampa is done  I just don't see Vasilevskiy being good enough to win 3 games against the Hawks.


----------



## bulletbass man

technomancer said:


> If Bishop is out I think Tampa is done  I just don't see Vasilevskiy being good enough to win 3 games against the Hawks.



Depends how well Tampa plays defense, but they're certainly not going to win a shootout if Chicago can get them to open it up a little bit.


----------



## SonicBlur

I'd be surprised if Bishop doesn't play...but I wouldn't worry. The Hawks have a way of making backup goalies look like Vezina candidates for some damn reason, lol


----------



## Sofos

14 down... 2 to go! Let's go Bolts!


----------



## MFB

Nothing like seeing the 'Hawks gain a 2-1 lead only to give up in less than what, 5 seconds? God damn was that a good feeling.

My room-mate was saying that Chicago was gonna take the series and as I was saying, "Nope, I won't allow it" BAM! Goal.


----------



## technomancer

That was a fantastic game last night


----------



## protest

I would hate to see Chicago win again, but I want to see Timonen lift the cup.


----------



## MFB

protest said:


> I would hate to see Chicago win again, but I want to see Timonen lift the cup.



Will he get to? As far as I know he hasn't even dressed for the series so...


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> Will he get to? As far as I know he hasn't even dressed for the series so...



He wouldn't have needed to play in order to just lift it, but he's played now anyway which means his name will definitely be inscribed if they win.


----------



## Pav

Even if you don't dress in the playoffs, you still get time with the cup if you played in 40% of your team's regular season games or something like that.


----------



## Sofos

I hate the Hawks. So much. At least now Bruins fans won't have to hear 17 Seconds so often.


----------



## protest

Sad that my two best hockey moments of the past several years have been watching Gagne and Timonen raise the cup in other cities.


----------



## SonicBlur

What an amazing win! WAY TO GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

From the Korea Times:


----------

